# BOINCers Gone Bonkers 22 - October 2nd - 4th, 2012 *over*



## srsparky32

Will join when I'm on my computer in a few hours


----------



## GingerJohn

Rubber duckies!


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubber duckies!


If this is a prize I want it


----------



## DarkRyder

i think maybe magic messed up his user name....


----------



## Sqrldg

I'm so gonna win that lanyard this time.


----------



## NewHighScore

Oops accidentally put my first BGB when it is in fact my 2nd.


----------



## kyismaster

oh my god we have ducks


----------



## superericla

Joined!


----------



## kyismaster

i only missed one BGB,







but sadly i was 1000 miles away from home, so I have an excuse ,







BGB forever

this would be my 8th BGB


----------



## tommykl

I am going to try and break 750K this time


----------



## goodtobeking

No need to fear, the king is here. All signed up and ready to go


----------



## Sethy666

In like Flynn


----------



## Starbomba

Totally In! Not missing a BGB for nothing. Not i have









Wow, it feels like yesterday when i started BOINCing... now i have 22 BGB's on my belt, soon to be 23.


----------



## srsparky32

question, can i just run primegrid as my project?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32*
> 
> question, can i just run primegrid as my project?


I dont see why not...


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> I dont see why not...


one more thing..i cannot find my cpuid, can anyone make a screenshot of where it is, or at least tell me where exactly to find it?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32*
> 
> one more thing..i cannot find my cpuid, can anyone make a screenshot of where it is, or at least tell me where exactly to find it?


here ya go..


----------



## srsparky32

my cpid is blank. wierd


----------



## Sethy666

Is this you?



Your CPID is a3c070cfcef9bae83eb367446559e462


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Is this you?
> 
> Your CPID is a3c070cfcef9bae83eb367446559e462


ah, sure is. wonder why i wasnt seeing it. thanks and +rep for both posts

signed up.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32*
> 
> ah, sure is. wonder why i wasnt seeing it. thanks and +rep for both posts


Your most welcome and thanks


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Ends on my birthday! Kinda neat. Dual Xeon server checking in








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> oh my god we have ducks


^This

DUCKS FTW and the LOLs


----------



## Ace_finland

is this for 24/7 only?


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ace_finland*
> 
> is this for 24/7 only?


Nope. You can run it as much or as little as you want during the hours of BGB.









You should put that beautiful machine of yours to work a bit. Every little bit adds up. It's a collective effort.


----------



## DarkStar99

I'm in!


----------



## eus105454

I'm in! And Magic, I've got a little surprise for you this BGB...


----------



## eus105454

Gamer - Kudos to you for making such good use of the carousel! The rubber ducks look great!


----------



## srsparky32

gamer- going to pass you on primegrid tonight










these 480's really pump out the points. i had about 494k points when i started on sunday evening and now i'm pushing 1.5 million, and its not even 24/7 crunching.


----------



## DarkRyder

you should really run some dirt. might get over 1mill per day with those 2 cards.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Nope. You can run it as much or as little as you want during the hours of BGB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should put that beautiful machine of yours to work a bit. Every little bit adds up. It's a collective effort.


its 1/2 nights + 1 full day + 1/2 mornings. but really is kinda 1 and 1/4th days


----------



## THC Butterz

Whats with all this talk about ducks??? did the ducks eat the chimps or somthing, are they zombie ducks??


----------



## GingerJohn

Zombie ducks? Pffft, that's just crazy talk.

Or is it......?


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> you should really run some dirt. might get over 1mill per day with those 2 cards.


hmm. primegrid im getting about 800k (if i went 24/7)

edit: 9,000th post!


----------



## Sethy666

I've done DirT for most of my BGBs. I think Ill hammer down on GPUGrid this time and see how it goes.

*srsparky32*, congratz on the 9000


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Zombie ducks? Pffft, that's just crazy talk.
> Or is it......?


Run, GingerJohn, run!!!!


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> I've done DirT for most of my BGBs. I think Ill hammer down on GPUGrid this time and see how it goes.
> *srsparky32*, congratz on the 9000


friend of mine is doing GPUGrid. he said it took him about 5 hours each task on a single GTX 570. I might have to do DirT if it gives me more points than PrimeGrid


----------



## tjr2121

In.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32*
> 
> friend of mine is doing GPUGrid. he said it took him about 5 hours each task on a single GTX 570. I might have to do DirT if it gives me more points than PrimeGrid


Yeah, DirT pulls great numbers and does it quiet quickily (validation issues notwithstanding). I ran GPUGrid a couple of weeks ago and from memory, the points / duration wasnt all that bad for me. My GTX 580 is currently sitting on 900 / 1800 stable.

Besides, Ill like to branch out on the projects rather than just stick to one all the time


----------



## R.D.BID

Sethy! How goes it matey?

Are the points totals from the last BGB anywhere?
Starbomba beat me by some minute amount of points last round.
I would just like to let him know that won't be happening this BGB.


----------



## tjr2121

Every time I finally catch back up to R.D., he puts up some insane amount during the BgB and it takes me another month to catch him again.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Sethy! How goes it matey?
> Are the points totals from the last BGB anywhere?
> Starbomba beat me by some minute amount of points last round.
> I would just like to let him know that won't be happening this BGB.


I dont know mate. The stats where all weird and I was jumping all over the place.

Im sure Starbomba is appropriately concerned









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> Every time I finally catch back up to R.D., he puts up some insane amount during the BgB and it takes me another month to catch him again.


Ever since RD started with his "masterplan", I havent had a snowball chance in hell of catching him


----------



## srsparky32

so how are the points logged/counted? how do we determine winners?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32*
> 
> so how are the points logged/counted? how do we determine winners?


There is the straight up points win - Dark usually smashes that









Then the prizes are a random draw - so everyone gets a chance (if you nom for the prize draw).


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> There is the straight up points win - Dark usually smashes that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the prizes are a random draw - so everyone gets a chance (if you nom for the prize draw).


6990+6970=SLI 480's looking silly.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32*
> 
> 6990+6970=SLI 480's looking silly.


Nah, Its all good man. Its about the crunching, not the points









Beats the hell out of my solitary 580


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Nah, Its all good man. Its about the crunching, not the points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beats the hell out of my solitary 580


i know man. always good to win something though.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Sethy! How goes it matey?
> Are the points totals from the last BGB anywhere?
> Starbomba beat me by some minute amount of points last round.
> I would just like to let him know that won't be happening this BGB.


Heh, even as i consider you a worthy opponent, i might not meet your expectatives. My main rig had a PSU die on it, and i'm using my HTPC's PSU (i simply knew i had to buy that 750w even if it was an extreme overkill), so i will be losing my GTS 450. Even so i don't plan to flat-out lose without a fight


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32*
> 
> i know man. always good to win something though.


Everyone who selected prize draw in the sign up is in with a chance. You odds are good









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Heh, even as i consider you a worthy opponent, i might not meet your expectatives. My main rig had a PSU die on it, and i'm using my HTPC's PSU (i simply knew i had to buy that 750w even if it was an extreme overkill), so i will be losing my GTS 450. Even so i don't plan to flat-out lose without a fight


Dems fight'in words RD... are you just going to take that?


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Heh, even as i consider you a worthy opponent, i might not meet your expectatives. My main rig had a PSU die on it, and i'm using my HTPC's PSU (i simply knew i had to buy that 750w even if it was an extreme overkill), so i will be losing my GTS 450. Even so i don't plan to flat-out lose without a fight


We were so very close in points totals last BGB. In fact it was 3 of us that were in a pretty good battle. I will be gunning for you sir!

Oh, and tjr2121. Don't think I don't see you creepin up on me. I keep a close eye on you too.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> There is the straight up points win - *Dark usually smashes that*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the prizes are a random draw - so everyone gets a chance (if you nom for the prize draw).


What does deegon have to do to get some respect around here?


----------



## slapstick01

Ready to go.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> What does deegon have to do to get some respect around here?


I was about to say something along those lines.

The guy gets 3 7970's, puts up a 15M+ BGB and......


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I was about to say something along those lines.
> The guy gets 3 7970's, puts up a 15M+ BGB and......


Man, why does everyone underestimate deegon



I count 4 HD 7970's


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Man, why does everyone underestimate deegon
> 
> I count 4 HD 7970's


He lacks t3h power of the billion

I don't underestimate anyone on the top 20. I would have to work real hard to get to the top 20, much less the top 5, anyone there isn't a piece of cake to beat


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Man, why does everyone underestimate deegon
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I count 4 HD 7970's


Whoops, typo!

I meant 4, the post I was originally typing made note of the fact that one machine ran three 7970s and another machine ran the fourth, I did a bad job of condensing it.

He did a great job of putting everything in that server rack too...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> What does deegon have to do to get some respect around here?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I was about to say something along those lines.
> The guy gets 3 7970's, puts up a 15M+ BGB and......


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Man, why does everyone underestimate deegon
> 
> I count 4 HD 7970's


Oh, I thought that is just a given that deegon was top dog?


----------



## PunkX 1

Guy's I'd like to get in on the action









First-time boincer here; I don't have the best hardware in the world but I'd sure as hell like to contribute


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Oh, I thought that is just a given that deegon was top dog?


The Top Dawg is DarkRyder







Why are you hating on DarkRyder


----------



## Hyoketsu

Signed up~
Missed the last three events, but now I'm finally back in action. My personal objective is now 10 million. I'm only three zeroes away from the team OCN goal, yay!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> The Top Dawg is DarkRyder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you hating on DarkRyder


deegon might have the most hardware, but i run mine 24/7 365. so there! lol


----------



## srsparky32

almost at 2m in primegrid. should hit the mark tonight. not bad for just 4 days of crunching on and off.


----------



## Biorganic

Count me In.

This event looks to have some stout competition. Between R.D., Starbomba, and Tjr, let alone the battle at the top betwixt the High Lords of BOINC, Grand Master Deegon, and the deadly DarkRyder Himself. I am interested to see how this event turns out. Top 10 should be pretty close, good luck to all!









On that note, hopefully the points will show up better than last BGB, I know there were some issues with the stats page. Also, we should get a BOINC badge, in the form of a Duck! Seriously though, I want a Duck badge.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Man, why does everyone underestimate deegon
> 
> I count 4 HD 7970's


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> The Top Dawg is DarkRyder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you hating on DarkRyder


Magic, you are cracking me up!







Stir the pot, stir the pot!!!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Also, we should get a BOINC badge, in the form of a Duck! Seriously though, I want a Duck badge.


A duck badge and/or postbit would be quack-tastic! I know we probably have a snowballs chance in hell of getting any type of badge/postbit, but one can dream...


----------



## srsparky32

i might be adding a third 480 and a bigger PSU


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Signed up~
> Missed the last three events, but now I'm finally back in action. My personal objective is now 10 million. I'm only three zeroes away from the team OCN goal, yay!


It's good to have you back and crunching!


----------



## BritishBob

Back again, I have new fans.







I might be able to run this overnight, depending one what I have during the day.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Back again, I have new fans.


We love you BritishBob! You are the greatest! Wooo!

Oh right, not that kind of fan.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> We love you BritishBob! You are the greatest! Wooo!
> Oh right, not that kind of fan.










Oh right... :/ Yea I now idle around 40c rather than 60c. Load is down to 60c from 70c-80c


----------



## R.D.BID

I don't understand the relevence of the ducks. Anyone care to explain?


----------



## nova4005

I think I put the wrong number in for my cpuid is there any way to change this? sorry for the mistake.


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Oh, and tjr2121. Don't think I don't see you creepin up on me. I keep a close eye on you too.


I added another project last night and it changed my cpuid. Unless it can be changed back, I may have just spotted you a 25 million point head start.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> I don't understand the relevence of the ducks. Anyone care to explain?


MANY MANY MANY MANY MANYYYY

BGB's ago, we dared... i guess gamer to post duckies on a merry go round just for the hell of it, because i said... we should put rubber duckies up there for the hell of it.... and everyone was like.. HELL YEAH LETS DOOO ITTT.

so we've been bothering gamer ever since to put duckies on the carousel (front page ads), and.... now we have it. lol


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> The Top Dawg is DarkRyder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you hating on DarkRyder


Oh, Im just messing with ya


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> MANY MANY MANY MANY MANYYYY
> BGB's ago, we dared... i guess gamer to post duckies on a merry go round just for the hell of it, because i said... we should put rubber duckies up there for the hell of it.... and everyone was like.. HELL YEAH LETS DOOO ITTT.
> so we've been bothering gamer ever since to put duckies on the carousel (front page ads), and.... now we have it. lol


I vouch for the validity of this post as i was there. It was darned funny back then, and still is. And yeah, the one who got bothered was gamer


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Oh, Im just messing with ya


Right back at ya, just having fun


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I vouch for the validity of this post as i was there. It was darned funny back then, and still is. And yeah, the one who got bothered was gamer


to be honest, i didn't think he would


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> I don't understand the relevence of the ducks. Anyone care to explain?
> 
> 
> 
> MANY MANY MANY MANY MANYYYY
> 
> BGB's ago, we dared... i guess gamer to post duckies on a merry go round just for the hell of it, because i said... we should put rubber duckies up there for the hell of it.... and everyone was like.. HELL YEAH LETS DOOO ITTT.
> 
> so we've been bothering gamer ever since to put duckies on the carousel (front page ads), and.... now we have it. lol
Click to expand...

So much This^
Good Job Ky
I am also surprised he actually put it on the carousel. Epic!


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> I added another project last night and it changed my cpuid. Unless it can be changed back, I may have just spotted you a 25 million point head start.


What kind of points is this new project giving out? Unreal!


----------



## THC Butterz

is there a signup deadline? I mised all the events since the pentathalon and i would love to make it up this one with everything i've got, I just need awhile to get my other rig together and it probably wont be redy untill the week of the event, but if all works out I should be running a core 2 quad, a 1090T, a anthlon 64, four GTX 460's, one GTX 480, two GTX 260s and a geforce 210, with just about everything overclocked of course!


----------



## Biorganic

you have plenty of time, deadline is to sign up before event begins. Make sure all computers are synced to the same exact account, I would run them for a few days before the BGB to make sure all your points are accounted for. Welcome Back!


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> What kind of points is this new project giving out? Unreal!


That is all the points I earned running Moo! Wrapper from day 1. All the points I earned on other projects are MIA. I need to change the cpuid on the sign up sheet. Is that possible?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> is there a signup deadline? I mised all the events since the pentathalon and i would love to make it up this one with everything i've got, I just need awhile to get my other rig together and it probably wont be redy untill the week of the event, but if all works out I should be running a core 2 quad, a 1090T, a anthlon 64, four GTX 460's, one GTX 480, two GTX 260s and a geforce 210, with just about everything overclocked of course!


yes, when the event ends loool.







feel free to join any time before it ends


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> yes, when the event ends loool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel free to join any time before it ends


You have to sign up for the event BEFORE the event. Signups are closed once it starts. But even if you do miss it. There is no reason not to crunch!!


----------



## NewHighScore

I'm going to try to keep my rig crunching 24/7 for this bgb, with exception of a few hours of starcraft 2.


----------



## gamer11200

So far, there's been 34 members signed up. Not too shabby.

We only have 1 prize being donated (the lanyard). If you have anything that you would like to donate (stuff like Steam games, and older hardware works wonderfully!), please send me a private message.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> is there a signup deadline? I mised all the events since the pentathalon and i would love to make it up this one with everything i've got, I just need awhile to get my other rig together and it probably wont be redy untill the week of the event, but if all works out I should be running a core 2 quad, a 1090T, a anthlon 64, four GTX 460's, one GTX 480, two GTX 260s and a geforce 210, with just about everything overclocked of course!


That's quite a bit of hardware! Although the sign-up link may be up for a bit after the event starts, only those who signed up prior to the start will be counted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I am also surprised he actually put it on the carousel. Epic!


While we wait for our BOINC badges, let's enjoy the rubber duckies!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> to be honest, i didn't think he would


I hope future doubts about me doing stuff are gone now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> I think I put the wrong number in for my cpuid is there any way to change this? sorry for the mistake.


I've just a Private Message to you about this. For anyone else with CPUID or any sign up errors, please PM me so I can edit it on the spreadsheet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Back again, I have new fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be able to run this overnight, depending one what I have during the day.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> A duck badge and/or postbit would be quack-tastic! I know we probably have a snowballs chance in hell of getting any type of badge/postbit, but one can dream...


Someday, they'll get us postbits, at least we have rubber duckies!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Count me In.
> This event looks to have some stout competition. Between R.D., Starbomba, and Tjr, let alone the battle at the top betwixt the High Lords of BOINC, Grand Master Deegon, and the deadly DarkRyder Himself. I am interested to see how this event turns out. Top 10 should be pretty close, good luck to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


The battle for the top positions is always exciting to see!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Signed up~
> Missed the last three events, but now I'm finally back in action. My personal objective is now 10 million. I'm only three zeroes away from the team OCN goal, yay!


Welcome back to BGB!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Guy's I'd like to get in on the action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First-time boincer here; I don't have the best hardware in the world but I'd sure as hell like to contribute


Welcome to the awesomeness that is known as BGB!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Man, why does everyone underestimate deegon
> 
> I count 4 HD 7970's


That pic is like straight from a BOINCers dream!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Gamer - Kudos to you for making such good use of the carousel! The rubber ducks look great!


Thanks!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Man, why does everyone underestimate deegon
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I count 4 HD 7970's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pic is like straight from a BOINCers *wet* dream!
Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## Biorganic

Wet Dream? Whats that??? AnyWho...









All hail Gamer for Rubber Duckin it up!









An honest question: Would it really be that hard to get us a Duck Badge? I know BOINC is not nearly so popular as folding but I do not see that as strictly prohibitive of us getting a Badge... Just wondering why it would be as difficult as everyone feels it is. It may even help popularize BOINC.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> So far, there's been 34 members signed up. Not too shabby.
> We only have 1 prize being donated (the lanyard). If you have anything that you would like to donate (stuff like Steam games, and older hardware works wonderfully!), please send me a private message.
> That's quite a bit of hardware! Although the sign-up link may be up for a bit after the event starts, only those who signed up prior to the start will be counted.
> While we wait for our BOINC badges, let's enjoy the rubber duckies!
> I hope future doubts about me doing stuff are gone now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just a Private Message to you about this. For anyone else with CPUID or any sign up errors, please PM me so I can edit it on the spreadsheet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someday, they'll get us postbits, at least we have rubber duckies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The battle for the top positions is always exciting to see!
> Welcome back to BGB!
> Welcome to the awesomeness that is known as BGB!
> That pic is like straight from a BOINCers dream!
> Thanks!


I VOTE FOR RUBBERDUCKY POSTBITS!


----------



## kyismaster

soo, are we using boinc stats as our tracker this BGB?


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

May I present onto you all, the new OCN BOINC postbit!










Spoiler: Warning: Dont Look its hideous!







Edit: Shoot! Why is there box around the ducky? D: One moment....

Hopefully fixed, until I find something else wrong with it









Spoiler: Warning: I'm a horrid artist!







Edit Again: I will never be happy with this:


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> May I present onto you all, the new OCN BOINC postbit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Dont Look its hideous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Shoot! Why is there box around the ducky? D: One moment....
> Hopefully fixed, until I find something else wrong with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: I'm a horrid artist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit Again: I will never be happy with this:


Personally, I love it!


----------



## R.D.BID

I like it too.


----------



## NewHighScore

It does look great!


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Don't mind me



Looks good on everypony in fact


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*


I also vote for rubberducky, +1 to firechief


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Don't mind me
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good on everypony in fact










That I like.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I also vote for rubberducky, +1 to firechief


Heh thanks ;^^

Just to be clear, I have no actual power to have that as our postbit. Although it would be glorious









But here ya go good buddy


----------



## eus105454

LOL, that is great Fir3Chi3f!!


----------



## Starbomba

I'm loving that postbit too


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Heh thanks ;^^
> 
> Just to be clear, I have no actual power to have that as our postbit. Although it would be glorious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here ya go good buddy


I realize you cannot enact said Glorious postbit but I will give credit where it is due. Thank you sir!

Also, my question still stands: Why is it so difficult for BOINC to get it's own postbit?


----------



## R.D.BID

From my understanding as to why the postbits are so difficult to impliment is due to the forum change which made all the postbit things have to be done manually for each person. This requires a lot of time and someone dedicated enough to do it.

This is how it's been explained to all of those that participated in the last Chimp Challenge but don't have updated postbits or icons in their signatures stating their participation.

I could be completely wrong, but I would still be willing to bet that finding someone (mod/admin) dedicated enough to put in the time required is the major roadblock in getting a BOINC postbit.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> From my understanding as to why the postbits are so difficult to impliment is due to the forum change which made all the postbit things have to be done manually for each person. This requires a lot of time and someone dedicated enough to do it.
> This is how it's been explained to all of those that participated in the last Chimp Challenge but don't have updated postbits or icons in their signatures stating their participation.
> I could be completely wrong, but I would still be willing to bet that finding someone (mod/admin) dedicated enough to put in the time required is the major roadblock in getting a BOINC postbit.


True. It could be implemented just as HWBot postbits (just add your BOINC name/CPID in a textbox option on your profile), but it still needs someone with enough time due to the process being manual and all.

About the CC badges, they are (still) looking to find a way to do it automatically. And with the amount of validations and participants on the CC, it does make sense to find a way than do it manually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> I'll check in and see what the feasability might be for implementing this as a profile question, much like the HWBot postbits are done.


----------



## Biorganic

Ok, i get it. Thanks for clearing that up guys


----------



## kyismaster

now time to get it implemented


----------



## Hydrored

How is everyone doing? Just waiting on my hydro copper to get here on Tuesday and I will be back in business for BGB22. I don't expect big numbers out of the 690 but I wanted to get into gaming again now that i'm settled back home. Update photo (its a mess right now)


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> How is everyone doing? Just waiting on my hydro copper to get here on Tuesday and I will be back in business for BGB22. I don't expect big numbers out of the 690 but I wanted to get into gaming again now that i'm settled back home. Update photo (its a mess right now)


gewd.

My 6950 (( fully unlocked to a proper 6970 )) actually is cranking wu's at only 930seconds rather than the previous 1300seconds, so thats a big number increase for me,

surprisingly moowrap surprised me with a big influx of wu's allowing me to reach a random 494,000 points which almost beat my all time high, which was pretty bizzare,

so hopefully my increased time will let me finally reach 600k this bgb.


----------



## Hydrored

What is the best these days for nvidia as far as points? I'm messing with clocks now on my 3770K- so far 4.7 at 1.35 83C max prime95


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> What is the best these days for nvidia as far as points? I'm messing with clocks now on my 3770K- so far 4.7 at 1.35 83C max prime95


DistrRTGen and PrimeGrid are some of the best. DiRT destroys anything else though.


----------



## goodtobeking

Sup HydroRed. MY 6970s are cranking out Milkyway like never before. How you been??


----------



## Biorganic

Welcome back Hydro! Where have you been hiding?


----------



## kyismaster

this BGB is going to be great. in a half days work I cranked out 500k mmm, hopefully I'll get enough WU's on game day.


----------



## DigitalSavior

Signed up myself, been awhile since I've done any crunching. Been living in an attic...which gets very hot







With the cooler weather and my brand new 7970 I should break into the top 50 pretty soon!


----------



## gamer11200

Thanks to *Doc_Gonzo* for donating NEXUIZ on Steam!
It is a free UK voucher from a product that was purchased, so I placed it as a UK-only prize. If anyone can confirm if this would work worldwide, let me know. I think that normal steam games purchased in the UK can be gifted to other regions, but I'm not sure about download vouchers.

Saw a rubber duck in a mockup of a BOINC postbit, that's truly BONKERS!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Thanks to *Doc_Gonzo* for donating NEXUIZ on Steam!
> It is a free UK voucher from a product that was purchased, so I placed it as a UK-only prize. If anyone can confirm if this would work worldwide, let me know. I think that normal steam games purchased in the UK can be gifted to other regions, but I'm not sure about download vouchers.
> Saw a rubber duck in a mockup of a BOINC postbit, that's truly BONKERS!


Way to go Doc_Gonzo!


----------



## kyismaster

Thanks Doc


----------



## TheSocialHermit

I'll throw in a copy of the original Half-Life on Steam as a prize. I'm not going to play it so might as well let someone else get some use out of it.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Thanks so much Doc!

Gamer, you should totally use dis for the postbit


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

You're welcome guys and gals








As I explained to Gamer, there's a good chance that I will be away for the competition due to a family member being unwell. But, I will be home every 48 hrs and will check here for the winner. So please don't panic if I don't send the prize on the same day. It will definitely be sent within 48 hrs. Good luck to everyone


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> You're welcome guys and gals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I explained to Gamer, there's a good chance that I will be away for the competition due to a family member being unwell. But, I will be home every 48 hrs and will check here for the winner. So please don't panic if I don't send the prize on the same day. It will definitely be sent within 48 hrs. Good luck to everyone


Sad to hear







hope they are OK. . . . . I say take all the time needed


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> Sad to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope they are OK. . . . . I say take all the time needed


This.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> Sad to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope they are OK. . . . . I say take all the time needed


Cheers!

I'm leaving my computer crunching while I'm out daily and have a quick question for you all!
What projects give the most points?
I'm running Prime grid which has given me the most points so far (60,000) and also DistrRTgen which although it has longer work units (nearly 3 hrs), doesn't seem to be giving me many points (just over 1000 in about 12 hrs +). I don't run my computer 24/7 but I switch it on first thing in the morning and shut it off last thing at night so It's crunching for maybe 16 hrs per day


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Cheers!
> I'm leaving my computer crunching while I'm out daily and have a quick question for you all!
> What projects give the most points?
> I'm running Prime grid which has given me the most points so far (60,000) and also DistrRTgen which although it has longer work units (nearly 3 hrs), doesn't seem to be giving me many points (just over 1000 in about 12 hrs +). I don't run my computer 24/7 but I switch it on first thing in the morning and shut it off last thing at night so It's crunching for maybe 16 hrs per day


Something AMD/ATI based? If you crunch on your sig rig. I like milkyway personally. There are others slightly better, but I forget what they are...


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Something AMD/ATI based? If you crunch on your sig rig. I like milkyway personally. There are others slightly better, but I forget what they are...


Thanks, yes, I'm using my sig rig!
I'll give the milky way project another go. I've just noticed that the Boinc Manager doesn't always show the correct amount of points but that you can go to the project home page and see what points you've got there, I have around 60,000 points for DistrRTgen that haven't shown up yet - so that explains that










I think I may have a problem with the Boinc stats page too. It still doesn't show my 'CPID' or any projects listed for me. I'm thinking it might be a problem with my antivirus or firewall not allowing communication so I'll leave them off for a while and see if that makes a difference


----------



## tommykl

you may want to try Moowrapper! on my 6950 I can crank out about 300K a day versus 225K for Milkyway. You can also try to run multiple instances of Poem, I generally run that during BGB. 6X poem needs about 4-5 threads but I can squeeze 360K+ a day.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl*
> 
> you may want to try Moowrapper! on my 6950 I can crank out about 300K a day versus 225K for Milkyway. You can also try to run multiple instances of Poem, I generally run that during BGB. 6X poem needs about 4-5 threads but I can squeeze 360K+ a day.


TBH, I don't crunch often. But when I do:


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> I'll throw in a copy of the original Half-Life on Steam as a prize. I'm not going to play it so might as well let someone else get some use out of it.










Bravo Social!!!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Cheers!
> I'm leaving my computer crunching while I'm out daily and have a quick question for you all!
> What projects give the most points?
> I'm running Prime grid which has given me the most points so far (60,000) and also DistrRTgen which although it has longer work units (nearly 3 hrs), doesn't seem to be giving me many points (just over 1000 in about 12 hrs +). I don't run my computer 24/7 but I switch it on first thing in the morning and shut it off last thing at night so It's crunching for maybe 16 hrs per day


DiRT, POEM, MooWrapper, and [email protected] all put out some BIG points. As you noticed already with DiRT though, the points are delayed because each WU needs to be validated by another computer running the same WU. Once the WU's are validated, the points are posted to your account. I'm not sure about [email protected], but POEM and MooWrapper both grant instant credit (no need for the WU to be validated by another computer).


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Sup HydroRed. MY 6970s are cranking out Milkyway like never before. How you been??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Welcome back Hydro! Where have you been hiding?


I'm doing great guys. I have decided enough traveling for work and it just recently cost me a divorce so I accepted a job and settled down in Minnesota.

_I will donate a copy of Borderlands 2 as my welcome gift back._

Thanks guys


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> What is the best these days for nvidia as far as points? I'm messing with clocks now on my 3770K- so far 4.7 at 1.35 83C max prime95
> 
> 
> 
> DistrRTGen and PrimeGrid are some of the best. DiRT destroys anything else though.
Click to expand...

Anyone have a clue what a 690 is cranking out for points?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> I'm doing great guys. I have decided enough traveling for work and it just recently cost me a divorce so I accepted a job and settled down in Minnesota.
> _I will donate a copy of Borderlands 2 as my welcome gift back._
> Thanks guys


thank you, sorry for the news.


----------



## goodtobeking

Sorry to hear that Hydro, good to have you back though. Not sure on the 690, no entries in the spreadsheet. Would be interested in seeing some numbers added, so if you dont mind could you add some??


----------



## kyismaster

Broke my top credit day today, i feel like this is gonna be a good BGB


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Sorry to hear that Hydro, good to have you back though. Not sure on the 690, no entries in the spreadsheet. Would be interested in seeing some numbers added, so if you dont mind could you add some??


I don't mind at all. I'm having a hard time finding expected stable clocks on water for a 690 so there will be some trial and error. My 690 will be here Friday as well as the water-block and sleeving. I expect to have it up and running on Friday. I have plenty of Rad space left for another 690


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Anyone have a clue what a 690 is cranking out for points?


AFAIK, a 670 seems to push the same numbers as one of my 470's in DiRT (~600k PPD), so i'd place a 690 in the same place as SLI 480/SLI 570's.


----------



## Hydrored

Correct me if i'm wrong but overclocking the memory has no effect for BIONC as far as PPD?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong but overclocking the memory has no effect for BIONC as far as PPD?


Nope. My 470's go strong @ 900 MHz on the VRAM (from 1652 MHz stock and 1850 MHz OC'd). Core/shader speed is what matters for BOINC.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong but overclocking the memory has no effect for BIONC as far as PPD?


thats true.

Its all about the core mhz.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong but overclocking the memory has no effect for BIONC as far as PPD?


I guess the VRAM is so fast that it is not the bottle-neck thus far? and probably not for the foreseeable future


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> DiRT, POEM, MooWrapper, and [email protected] all put out some BIG points. As you noticed already with DiRT though, the points are delayed because each WU needs to be validated by another computer running the same WU. Once the WU's are validated, the points are posted to your account. I'm not sure about [email protected], but POEM and MooWrapper both grant instant credit (no need for the WU to be validated by another computer).


Thanks for the info! I'll give those projects a try and see what kind of numbers they give me








I've found myself on the Boinc Stats page too, so that's all good now


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> I'm doing great guys. I have decided enough traveling for work and it just recently cost me a divorce so I accepted a job and settled down in Minnesota.
> _I will donate a copy of Borderlands 2 as my welcome gift back._
> Thanks guys


Blow my donation right out of the water, why don't ya! But seriously it's awesome to have ya back!


----------



## Biorganic

Glad you are back Red! Nice Donation!!!


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> I'm doing great guys. I have decided enough traveling for work and it just recently cost me a divorce so I accepted a job and settled down in Minnesota.
> _I will donate a copy of Borderlands 2 as my welcome gift back._
> Thanks guys


Sorry to hear even though I don't know ya. That can never be fun.

On a side note that is a flippin AMAZING gift. Much cooler then the previous prizes.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Blow my donation right out of the water, why don't ya! But seriously it's awesome to have ya back!


LOL...Social, you still get major props for your donation! And a big thank you to Hydrored for putting up another prize!







Nice to have you back! And with a 690 no less!!!







I'll be curious to hear how many PPD it cranks out.


----------



## kyismaster

wow just beat my top score record two days in a row!

lets see if i can break it a third time.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> wow just beat my top score record two days in a row!
> lets see if i can break it a third time.


i like it! keep up the good work man!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i like it! keep up the good work man!


im actually running bigadv's and boinc at the same time, both worlds happy fer now









do you think upping my Vram speed will help my ppd? because i don't have that touched yet, all i did was put my gpu core to max.


----------



## GingerJohn

vRam overclocking does nothing for PPD, it is all about the core speed.

I actually drop my vRam a bit for my BOINC OC to save power.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> vRam overclocking does nothing for PPD, it is all about the core speed.
> I actually drop my vRam a bit for my BOINC OC to save power.


my GPU core actually went max without much tweaking, lucky me







rear exhaust and my case is finally nice and cool.

pretty lucky I am.

Now all I have to do is get a second one xD


----------



## gamer11200

More prizes have been announced for BGB22 if you have missed it.

($60) - Borderlands 2 - Donated by *Hydrored*
($10) - Half Life on steam - Donated by *TheSocialHermit*

Thanks for donating *Hydrored* and *TheSocialHermit*!

Also, a Private Message has been sent out to everyone who has participated in a BGB event reminding them about this one!

ALSO, the text has been changed on the homepage carousel "Join us & crunch for a chance to win Borderlands 2, NEXUIZ, Half Life, or an OCN lanyard!"

Let's see how many more people sign up for BGB22!


----------



## willistech

i suppose i'll toss my name in there. boinc name same was this username.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> More prizes have been announced for BGB22 if you have missed it.
> ($60) - Borderlands 2 - Donated by *Hydrored*
> ($10) - Half Life on steam - Donated by *TheSocialHermit*
> Thanks for donating *Hydrored* and *TheSocialHermit*!
> Also, a Private Message has been sent out to everyone who has participated in a BGB event reminding them about this one!
> ALSO, the text has been changed on the homepage carousel "Join us & crunch for a chance to win Borderlands 2, NEXUIZ, Half Life, or an OCN lanyard!"
> Let's see how many more people sign up for BGB22!


Just seeing that Borderlands 2 is a prize, I can see a lot of people joining that haven't thought about it before.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> More prizes have been announced for BGB22 if you have missed it.
> ($60) - Borderlands 2 - Donated by *Hydrored*
> ($10) - Half Life on steam - Donated by *TheSocialHermit*
> Thanks for donating *Hydrored* and *TheSocialHermit*!
> Also, a Private Message has been sent out to everyone who has participated in a BGB event reminding them about this one!
> ALSO, the text has been changed on the homepage carousel "Join us & crunch for a chance to win Borderlands 2, NEXUIZ, Half Life, or an OCN lanyard!"
> Let's see how many more people sign up for BGB22!
> 
> 
> 
> Just seeing that Borderlands 2 is a prize, I can see a lot of people joining that haven't thought about it before.
Click to expand...

That is the plan!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

signed up... too bad I have all those prizes already









I can donate a P4 + mobo + ram that would make a good base for a small gpu farm if anyone thinks this might be a decent prize...


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Just seeing that Borderlands 2 is a prize, I can see a lot of people joining that haven't thought about it before.


I signed up right when BGB was announced but I will tell you if I wasn't that Borderlands 2 would definitely attract me over that way. Only one thing is I don't think anyone realizes you can win cool stuff like that.

Next month I will have a copy of Civ V to gift as it will come free with XCOM Enemy Unknown.


----------



## slapstick01

So, since what I would consider to be a poor showing at the last event, I have been BIONCing my rigs to death.







This month I have managed to get 7.1 million credits with my 2 rigs. Not as much as some of you put out in a day, but I will get there. I hope to have everything working better this time.

On a plus note, I'm up to the 121 spot on the team stats.


----------



## GingerJohn

7.1M in a month in nothing to be ashamed of, those are some good points you are putting out there!









Looking forward to seeing what you put out this BGB.

Edit: I see you in 120th place...


----------



## Nexus-7

Can you re-add me to the list of PM's you're sending out about new BGB's? I need the PM to remind me.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> So, since what I would consider to be a poor showing at the last event, I have been BIONCing my rigs to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This month I have managed to get 7.1 million credits with my 2 rigs. Not as much as some of you put out in a day, but I will get there. I hope to have everything working better this time.
> On a plus note, I'm up to the 121 spot on the team stats.


7.1 million credits in a month?








6 days and I've only managed 166,000!! Granted, I don't leave it crunching overnight, but I've been running from morning to night! Nice going


----------



## Angrybutcher

My production during this BGB will be no different than my normal days. I'll be out of town all next week, but am going to leave my BOINC rig up for its typical 13 hour daily cycle. Now let's cross our fingers that my water cooling doesn't blow an o-ring while I'm out of town


----------



## slapstick01

I wasn't complaining about my production for the month, it was my production for the last event that had me upset. I knew my system could do better than the 600,000 points i had for the 2 days.

On all the other days I'm not worried about the points, I run more of the projects that interest me, but when it comes to BGB I will run maybe 2-3 projects that rack up the points.

Getting points and competing are all good and fun, but I do it because I love my science!


----------



## Hydrored

Pure sex-


My water block arrived damaged







I will be running it on air for the BGB


----------



## DarkRyder

that card is still some kinda sexy


----------



## slapstick01

Pretty


----------



## BritishBob

Damn... So tempted to drop £69.20 on 3 BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm fans and a Lamptron FC2. But it's £70, and I would have to re-wire the 200mm fans currently in my HAF X. However it's so tempting to get rid of that awful red led fan.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Pure sex-
> 
> My water block arrived damaged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be running it on air for the BGB


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Damn... So tempted to drop £69.20 on 3 BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm fans and a Lamptron FC2. But it's £70, and I would have to re-wire the 200mm fans currently in my HAF X. However it's so tempting to get rid of that awful red led fan.


Well I did it... :/ At least they won't need replacing any time soon. And I have a fan controller now, so I can turn the fans down when I am sleeping. MOAR PPD!


----------



## Hydrored

Wow am I glad I measured 10 times before I ordered the card! This is how she will run for BGB. The water-block will be here next week and I can finish the sleeving. Also I cut and fitted the plexi to hide all the ugly parts-


----------



## Biorganic

That sure is Perdy Hydro!








Card and your setup, How close is that card to the radiator? it looks like it is touching.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> That sure is Perdy Hydro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Card and your setup, How close is that card to the radiator? it looks like it is touching.


it is


----------



## Hydrored

Bad news is it will only use one of the 2 GPU's


----------



## DarkRyder

what will ?


----------



## Hydrored

running dirt and it will only use one of the 690 gpu's


----------



## DarkRyder

i can make it use both, cause i'm cool like that. lol


----------



## DarkRyder

just say the word, and i'll fixer for ya


----------



## Hydrored

fix it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/827904/how-to-multi-gpus-on-boinc/0_50 -does nothing


----------



## DarkRyder

have an instant messenger?


----------



## Hydrored

no sir, I can. this is a fresh install


----------



## DarkRyder

things always need to be tweaked to get them working right. PM whatever messenger you have and your name sir. and we'll get this fixed up quick, fast, and in a hurry.


----------



## DarkRyder

be back in a few Red, in case you msg me.


----------



## matada

I'll be in again. Let's see Win 8 performance vs Win 7. Too bad I don't have an unlocked processor and a better mobo. Could be fun to tinker with.

Also, Why can't the 360 do BOINC? damn thing is sitting in a corner collecting dust.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> running dirt and it will only use one of the 690 gpu's


does it see both of the cards in BOINC Manager?
if so is it 7.0.28 ?
If it is then you could try stopping all CPU work and putting the "On Multiprocessor Systems, Use At Most" up to 100% and see if that helps?
I had a small prob with a GPU not working and tryed to free it up by dropping down from 87.5% to 75% then to 50% and all it did was shut off another GPU then another in the process








they have changed that in 7.0.28 for some reason?
and this may effect Dirt too?
gone are the days of freeing up the GPUs


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> I'll be in again. Let's see Win 8 performance vs Win 7. Too bad I don't have an unlocked processor and a better mobo. Could be fun to tinker with.
> Also, Why can't the 360 do BOINC? damn thing is sitting in a corner collecting dust.


As in the Xbox 360?

Just speculation, but I'd assume because the 360 got a bad rap for RROD and likely something to do with the way Microsoft handles what is and is not allowed to run on the systems.


----------



## gamer11200

55 sign-ups so far. Not bad at all.

Countdown clocks have been added to the OP.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> As in the Xbox 360?
> Just speculation, but I'd assume because the 360 got a bad rap for RROD and likely something to do with the way Microsoft handles what is and is not allowed to run on the systems.


Might be able to if you had one you could jtag but then you would need to modify boinc to run on it and probly need to water cool the 360 to keep it from rrod.


----------



## BritishBob

It seems 12.9 stops my 7970 from reaching 100% usage. Stuck on 99%, and it costs me a second or two...

12.8


12.9


----------



## Axxess+

What if i'm not in the OCN BOINC team?







Do I need to join in order to be eligible for prizes?


----------



## BritishBob

3 second WU on milky...







Wow...


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axxess+*
> 
> What if i'm not in the OCN BOINC team?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to join in order to be eligible for prizes?


I believe it's just a matter of signing up for the OCN team with the project and putting your account name on the sign up sheet on the OP











^ Example of FreeHAL

You can run pretty much any project that you can boinc' with team OCN, but I'd recommend checking out the PotM
http://www.overclock.net/t/1300846/projects-of-the-month-for-september-2012
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Might be able to if you had one you could jtag but then you would need to modify boinc to run on it and probly need to water cool the 360 to keep it from rrod.


Oh this brings me back to the days of the original Xbox, good times and hax









Might be possible to get something going with the software available from Dreamspark.
https://www.dreamspark.com/Product/Product.aspx?productid=3

Although that would mean Berkeley releasing source code, which I don't think is available.

NVM it's here - Kinda thought it would be available being what it is. -Ima dork
http://boinc.berkeley.edu/trac/wiki/SourceCode


----------



## Starbomba

Warming up the BOINC engines for this


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> does it see both of the cards in BOINC Manager?
> if so is it 7.0.28 ?
> If it is then you could try stopping all CPU work and putting the "On Multiprocessor Systems, Use At Most" up to 100% and see if that helps?
> I had a small prob with a GPU not working and tryed to free it up by dropping down from 87.5% to 75% then to 50% and all it did was shut off another GPU then another in the process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they have changed that in 7.0.28 for some reason?
> and this may effect Dirt too?
> gone are the days of freeing up the GPUs


i fixed it for him


----------



## ktester

what project do i pick this month im new to this


----------



## tommykl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktester*
> 
> what project do i pick this month im new to this


For a BGB event it is what ever project that can produce the most points in the time frame. Remember some projects have "validation period" so points can take days, or in the case of SETI weeks and I swear months.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl*
> 
> For a BGB event it is what ever project that can produce the most points in the time frame. Remember some projects have "validation period" so points can take days, or in the case of SETI weeks and I swear months.


I'm still waiting for validations on 12 WU's i turned around last month


----------



## Hydrored

Alright, trial run from now until 7am tomorrow for the 690. Both GPU's running at 1202 boost.

Thank you Dark for getting it to work, I owe you a beer.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Alright, trial run from now until 7am tomorrow for the 690. Both GPU's running at 1202 boost.
> 
> Thank you Dark for getting it to work, I owe you a beer.


I'll settle for a Mountain Dew









Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i fixed it for him


You 'da man Dark!


----------



## ktester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl*
> 
> For a BGB event it is what ever project that can produce the most points in the time frame. Remember some projects have "validation period" so points can take days, or in the case of SETI weeks and I swear months.


wat project is the fastest for this event


----------



## Hydrored

One thing I have to say for any of you wanting a 690 is the compute is not great but it is quiet and cool. The ambient is 24C and the card is running at 62C with the fan at 52%. I have decided just to wait to put the water block on the 690 until after I go NY and pick my crap up from my ex wife including my 3930k on the 11th. I will sell the Maximus Formula and 3770k for dirt cheap on Craigs list and put it toward another 690.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktester*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tommykl*
> 
> For a BGB event it is what ever project that can produce the most points in the time frame. Remember some projects have "validation period" so points can take days, or in the case of SETI weeks and I swear months.
> 
> 
> 
> wat project is the fastest for this event
Click to expand...

Moo Wrapper


----------



## DarkStar99

When i go to add project I don't see Moo Wrapper. Am I missing something?


----------



## ktester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkStar99*
> 
> When i go to add project I don't see Moo Wrapper. Am I missing something?


i added a manager to my boinc manger. the gridrepublic and they dont have moo wrap on there project list
please help


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkStar99*
> 
> When i go to add project I don't see Moo Wrapper. Am I missing something?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktester*
> 
> i added a manager to my boinc manger. the gridrepublic and they dont have moo wrap on there project list
> please help


When adding a project, you will see the website address at the bottom of the window. You need to put http://moowrap.net/ in the place of that web address. It will continue just like if you were adding any other project.


----------



## DarkStar99

Thanks!


----------



## ktester

sorry i still need help how do i add moo wrap to gridrepubic i dont have the opion u are talking about unless i have missed it


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktester*
> 
> sorry i still need help how do i add moo wrap to gridrepubic i dont have the opion u are talking about unless i have missed it


Don't know about adding it to "gridrepublic" but to add the project itself, you go under *Tools* and click on *Add project or account manager...* then select *Add project* and click *Next*. Now you put *http://moowrap.net/* in the *Project URL* bar and click *Next* again, which should bring you to a screen to *Identify your account* where you fill in your account details and you should be all ready to receive MooWrapper work units.


----------



## ktester

how do i stop gpu projects


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktester*
> 
> how do i stop gpu projects


Go to the projects home page. Go to 'your account'. The look for the bit that says something like "Preferences for this projec" - next to that, click on 'preferences' and then 'edit' and then uncheck the box where it says to use the GPU. Save and then update the project from the Boinc Manager.

If you want to stop any that are running, just select it in 'tasks', then click 'task commands' and 'suspend' it


----------



## Axxess+

I joined the OCN team recently, and I'm not so bad!


----------



## scvette

Im back! for the BGB. I got my big rig setup with a new desk and proper power, all is good again.


----------



## GingerJohn

Well my card ran at 1200 overnight so it looks like I am good to go at that OC for the BGB. Sadly I started building up the "pending" DiRT tasks a little late so I don't think I will be getting over 3M this time round.


----------



## matada

Anyone here using Windows 8 with BOINC and a Nvidia GPU? Whenever I pause tasks my GPU driver crashes. I haven't had it lock up yet (luckly for me), but it's just BOINC doing it.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Well my card ran at 1200 overnight so it looks like I am good to go at that OC for the BGB. Sadly I started building up the "pending" DiRT tasks a little late so I don't think I will be getting over 3M this time round.


I am assuming you are using trixx to get your 7950 to 1200 core. What voltage are you running?

My 7950 is currently at 1100 with 1.175 V. It will run boinc stable at that voltage but will occasionally spaz out if I run video while BOINCing. I am trying 1100 @ 1.2 V right now. Full load on DiRT @ 1.2V I am getting 63 C. Not too bad for Air


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scvette*
> 
> Im back! for the BGB. I got my big rig setup with a new desk and proper power, all is good again.


good to have you on line for this one








10 billion here we come


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I am assuming you are using trixx to get your 7950 to 1200 core. What voltage are you running?
> My 7950 is currently at 1100 with 1.175 V. It will run boinc stable at that voltage but will occasionally spaz out if I run video while BOINCing. I am trying 1100 @ 1.2 V right now. Full load on DiRT @ 1.2V I am getting 63 C. Not too bad for Air


Afterburner, but yes.

1.25V at the moment, I have not refined it too much yet. I have left the memory at stock for my BOINC clocks, I have another gaming profile with a 1150 / 1600 OC.

41°C is the hottest I have ever seen my core, with the VRMs always staying below 50°C. If you havent already I would get HWiNFO and check your VRM temperatures are resonable before bumping the voltage too high.


----------



## Biorganic

Unfortunately my Vrms will not display the temp. My card has a vrm heatsink atleast and it is not too hot to the touch. My Afterburner only goes up to 1100 on the core.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

im back to boinc now also not alot just a 5970 and 5870 and maybe a 6950.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Unfortunately my Vrms will not display the temp. My card has a vrm heatsink atleast and it is not too hot to the touch. My Afterburner only goes up to 1100 on the core.


You have to enable un-official overclocking to get Afterburner above 1100, a quick edit to a .cfg file is needed.

I don't know why I didn't use Trixx on my Sapphire card, probably because I was used to AB from my Asus 5850. Maybe I will try Trixx out, but as far as I know they both do the same thing.


----------



## DarkRyder

yeah gots to edit that cfg file, so you can overclock that card to 1.21 jigawatts !!!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scvette*
> 
> Im back! for the BGB. I got my big rig setup with a new desk and proper power, all is good again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> im back to boinc now also not alot just a 5970 and 5870 and maybe a 6950.


Nice to see you guys back and crunching scvette & Bal3Wolf!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> good to have you on line for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 billion here we come










10 billion won't stand a chance!


----------



## GingerJohn

I just had a thought (it hurt):

For the BGB I usually run DiRT on my 7950 and Donate on my 5850 because they give me the most points.

Normal BGB - 7950 gives ~2M on DiRT, 5850 ~1M on Donate. Total ~3M

However DiRT validates over time - usually when I stop running DiRT I get roughly 1.2 - 1.4M points over the next two days. So I thought, what if I were to run DiRT up to the start of the BGB, then switch over to something else?

DiRT validations ~1.3M
5850 on Donate ~1M
7950 on Donate ~1.4M
Total ~3.7M

Maybe I will try that out and see what happens


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I just had a thought (it hurt):
> For the BGB I usually run DiRT on my 7950 and Donate on my 5850 because they give me the most points.
> Normal BGB - 7950 gives ~2M on DiRT, 5850 ~1M on Donate. Total ~3M
> However DiRT validates over time - usually when I stop running DiRT I get roughly 1.2 - 1.4M points over the next two days. So I thought, what if I were to run DiRT up to the start of the BGB, then switch over to something else?
> DiRT validations ~1.3M
> 5850 on Donate ~1M
> 7950 on Donate ~1.4M
> Total ~3.7M
> Maybe I will try that out and see what happens


Cheater


----------



## DigitalSavior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I just had a thought (it hurt):
> For the BGB I usually run DiRT on my 7950 and Donate on my 5850 because they give me the most points.
> Normal BGB - 7950 gives ~2M on DiRT, 5850 ~1M on Donate. Total ~3M
> However DiRT validates over time - usually when I stop running DiRT I get roughly 1.2 - 1.4M points over the next two days. So I thought, what if I were to run DiRT up to the start of the BGB, then switch over to something else?
> DiRT validations ~1.3M
> 5850 on Donate ~1M
> 7950 on Donate ~1.4M
> Total ~3.7M
> Maybe I will try that out and see what happens


Start running Dirt early! That way the points vailidate on BGB


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Cheater


As Ryder says; all is fair in love and BOINC.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalSavior*
> 
> Start running Dirt early! That way the points vailidate on BGB


I usually do, hence why I was thinking of coasting my pre-BGB DiRT validations during the BGB whilst running something else on my 7950.

As I started running a little late for this BGB I might run DiRT / Donate for the first day then switch my 7950 over to something else for the remainder.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I just had a thought (it hurt):
> 
> For the BGB I usually run DiRT on my 7950 and Donate on my 5850 because they give me the most points.
> 
> Normal BGB - 7950 gives ~2M on DiRT, 5850 ~1M on Donate. Total ~3M
> 
> However DiRT validates over time - usually when I stop running DiRT I get roughly 1.2 - 1.4M points over the next two days. So I thought, what if I were to run DiRT up to the start of the BGB, then switch over to something else?
> 
> DiRT validations ~1.3M
> 5850 on Donate ~1M
> 7950 on Donate ~1.4M
> Total ~3.7M
> 
> Maybe I will try that out and see what happens


I had considered the same strategy previously, it really depends on the WU validation on DiRT. If the validation on pending tasks is linear then it is a good idea, however if the validation is haphazard you could get bursts of points intermittently. I really do not know as I do not watch the pending tasks closely enough to know what order they are validated in. Does that make sense?

I would prefer not to bump the voltage more, so I think I am going to stay at 1100 for the time being.

Wow Deegon, already at 5 mil ppd. Awesome Sauce!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I just had a thought (it hurt):
> For the BGB I usually run DiRT on my 7950 and Donate on my 5850 because they give me the most points.
> Normal BGB - 7950 gives ~2M on DiRT, 5850 ~1M on Donate. Total ~3M
> However DiRT validates over time - usually when I stop running DiRT I get roughly 1.2 - 1.4M points over the next two days. So I thought, what if I were to run DiRT up to the start of the BGB, then switch over to something else?
> DiRT validations ~1.3M
> 5850 on Donate ~1M
> 7950 on Donate ~1.4M
> Total ~3.7M
> Maybe I will try that out and see what happens


Strategery!


----------



## kyismaster

*OK, I NEED TO CONFIRM SOMETHING
ARE WE USING BGB STATS OR
FREEDC FOR OUR STAT COUNT?*


----------



## GingerJohn

Free-DC, so your Donate counts


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Free-DC, so your Donate counts


my [email protected] left me with 0 points last bgb :|


----------



## kyismaster

whoa, since when was i rank 3 of donate?

doubt i can catch upto dark though.


----------



## KleanAce45

Wow, so I signed up for BGB after seeing url in someones sig and now it has become a lil addicted, trying to push my gpu and resources to the max. Learned a couple new stuff from each projects page about their cause and glad I could contribute to it. Its simply amazing...btw how do i add my boinc stats to sig (noob question).


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KleanAce45*
> 
> Wow, so I signed up for BGB after seeing url in someones sig and now it has become a lil addicted, trying to push my gpu and resources to the max. Learned a couple new stuff from each projects page about their cause and glad I could contribute to it. Its simply amazing...btw how do i add my boinc stats to sig (noob question).


Here is your boinc stats page. On that page is the link to the stats image and lots of other stuff


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I just had a thought (it hurt):
> For the BGB I usually run DiRT on my 7950 and Donate on my 5850 because they give me the most points.
> Normal BGB - 7950 gives ~2M on DiRT, 5850 ~1M on Donate. Total ~3M
> However DiRT validates over time - usually when I stop running DiRT I get roughly 1.2 - 1.4M points over the next two days. So I thought, what if I were to run DiRT up to the start of the BGB, then switch over to something else?
> DiRT validations ~1.3M
> 5850 on Donate ~1M
> 7950 on Donate ~1.4M
> Total ~3.7M
> Maybe I will try that out and see what happens


You can see what happens by looking at my points from latest BGB's


----------



## granno21

nothing like an NTDLR IS MISSING after a windows update to really get a BGB started


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Heh, even as i consider you a worthy opponent, i might not meet your expectatives. My main rig had a PSU die on it, and i'm using my HTPC's PSU (i simply knew i had to buy that 750w even if it was an extreme overkill), so i will be losing my GTS 450. Even so i don't plan to flat-out lose without a fight


It seems as though I will be down a 6870 this event.
Nothing is wrong with it, but, if I install it in my HTPC I have to remove my tuner card and then I won't be able to record some TV shows I want to see.

So now we're both down a GPU. It could be interesting again.


----------



## DarkRyder

points are up


----------



## Biorganic

How are pints up if the BGB has not started yet? Countdown clock still has half an hour on it.









Edit* Well I wish they were pints


----------



## DarkRyder

Free-DC who i work with to do the points, do their daily update at midnight EST (-5:00GMT). I made gamer aware of this before the last BGB.


----------



## Biorganic

So those are the points from 12am EST until now?


----------



## tjr2121

And just to make this fair, I am going to give everyone a 927,298 point head start. Enjoy.


----------



## Wr3tch3d

so i think i did everything right. this is my first time folding for ocn. do i just start folding now? and just choose any project?


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3tch3d*
> 
> so i think i did everything right. this is my first time folding for ocn. do i just start folding now? and just choose any project?


That would be correct.


----------



## Wr3tch3d

alright thanks. I wasn't sure if i had to wait the few min for the timer to reach zero lol

EDIT: also, is there any october projects of the month set already?


----------



## BritishBob

Look at me with my points that verify as soon as I complete the work units... I should pass 2m total points with this BGB.









As long as my card doesn't go FUBAR like last time.


----------



## tjr2121

Good luck everyone. May everyone escape unscathed. Remember, we do this for the cause, not the points.


----------



## matada

my GPU driver is crashing left and right. don't expect much from me.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I've been at it from morning until night for the last week, so I think I'll be daring and leave the computer switched on 24/7 for the duration of the event








No big points from me though - not until I can work out why my GPU only works on prime grid


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> So those are the points from 12am EST until now?


yes sir, 12am to current.


----------



## slapstick01

well, I already beat my score from last time. Go me...














And science


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> And just to make this fair, I am going to give everyone a 927,298 point head start. Enjoy.


That's awfully nice of you!







I need that point spot cus I see you right behind me on the team position page.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol im still waiting for my 1.2mil points to show up on the stats lol someone stole them.


----------



## DarkRyder

******* if anyone's points are posting incorrectly, please verify in the signup list that your boinc username and the cpuid you listed is correct. if its wrong PM me, so i can have it corrected. thank you.


----------



## GingerJohn

So, uh, yeah, my CPUID should be 12942dd0ed70c356f9f5111809389533

Honest


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Anyone else notice this?



Really piling up these things










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> And just to make this fair, I am going to give everyone a 927,298 point head start. Enjoy.


Oh is that what that humongous negative is? XD


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> So, uh, yeah, my CPUID should be 12942dd0ed70c356f9f5111809389533
> Honest


your boinc name is....Robert7NBI is it? hmm sorry your not on OCN's boinc team. you are disqualified.


----------



## BritishBob

Mine should be:
BOINC Cross Project IDentifier c767c65c6fdeb3c0dc10958be7749cc7
User ID 2427845

Took it from here:
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2427845


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> your boinc name is....Robert7NBI is it? hmm sorry your not on OCN's boinc team. you are disqualified.


Awww man! No fair!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Mine should be:
> BOINC Cross Project IDentifier c767c65c6fdeb3c0dc10958be7749cc7
> User ID 2427845
> Took it from here:
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2427845


yours is correct already sir.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Awww man! No fair!


This is boinc we don't know fair


----------



## DarkRyder

"All is Fair in Love And Boinc." : DarkRyder


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> yours is correct already sir.


updated from 500-700 points... Milky must be slow through the system. 50k points validated at milky already.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> updated from 500-700 points... Milky must be slow through the system. 50k points validated at milky already.


milky might only output their stats to stat pulling sites every 4-6hours. so it might take a bit to show up.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> milky might only output their stats to stat pulling sites every 4-6hours. so it might take a bit to show up.


Yay... /sarcasm. Atm I have more points from my £5 baby than my main sig rig. XD Bout the only time ever I think!


----------



## DarkRyder

lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Yay... /sarcasm. Atm I have more points from my £5 baby than my main sig rig. XD Bout the only time ever I think!


lol more points then me.


----------



## GingerJohn

Just read through the old "BGB16 - The Push for 5 Billion Credits" thread and came across this post from Ryder:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> was quite a good run, have to admit I never expected a 33m point day any time soon. OCN never ceases to surprise me.


Now we have at least 5 days over 33M, our best being 34M. Maybe we can break 35M this BGB?

Incidentally I was looking for this post.


----------



## clark_b

Would the projects I did this morning count even though I just joined this competition?


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Just read through the old "BGB16 - The Push for 5 Billion Credits" thread and came across this post from Ryder:
> Now we have at least 5 days over 33M, our best being 34M. Maybe we can break 35M this BGB?
> Incidentally I was looking for this post.


Nice story.









I am hoping to push 500k. I managed 200k on a broken stock fan. Should be a nice challenge.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Nice story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping to push 500k. I managed 200k on a broken stock fan. Should be a nice challenge.


7970 should get 500k easy.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> 7970 should get 500k easy.


Depends if driver co-operate. 12.9 BSOD's my machine, and 12.8 can sometimes be a pain. 15k to 2m total for BOINC.


----------



## rasa123

Of course, I just got my rig up and going again. Missed this one by about 6 hours....







Next time, I guess.


----------



## DarkRyder

can still boinc in the mean time. get the rig all warmed up for the next event


----------



## BritishBob

Looks like I am not going to finish higher than last time. Good. The more the merrier.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Looks like I am not going to finish higher than last time. Good. The more the merrier.


We are less than 6 hours in, anything could happen.

For my part I am getting my ass handed to me at the moment - was in 7th place on the first update, now slipped to 10th.

I shall crunch to the end! I shall crunch on my CPUs, I shall crunch on my 5850 and 7950, I shall crunch with growing confidence and growing strength in DiRT, I shall defend my top 10 place, whatever the electric bill shall be..... I shall never surrender!

Bonus points for recognising the original speach


----------



## DarkRyder

hey deegon! you have that psu you got from me loaded down?


----------



## funfortehfun

Graargh. My computer restarted for some reason when I first started it this morning at 6:50. Came back home at 2:40 and found my computer derping around.

Is there any way for the project to automatically update? I always have to click the "Update" button for it to work.


----------



## Hyoketsu

I guess I'll refrain from running my rig overnight this time. The noise is quite annoying, to be honest :/ I'll leave it crunching for the entire tomorrow, though.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> We are less than 6 hours in, anything could happen.
> For my part I am getting my ass handed to me at the moment - was in 7th place on the first update, now slipped to 10th.
> I shall crunch to the end! I shall crunch on my CPUs, I shall crunch on my 5850 and 7950, I shall crunch with growing confidence and growing strength in DiRT, I shall defend my top 10 place, whatever the electric bill shall be..... I shall never surrender!
> Bonus points for recognising the original speach


LOl i sliped into 9th when it finaly counted some of my points i still have about 450k to be added







.


----------



## slapstick01

I have about 650,000 in limbo with DiRT.


----------



## DarkRyder

it can be hours to a week sometimes to get a wu validated.


----------



## slapstick01

yeah, i know. normally i sit around 80 to 90 tasks pending but today it dropped to 60 and gave me a nice bump.


----------



## kyismaster

OMG my donate has been suck on one wu for 15 hours, ***


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> OMG my donate has been suck on one wu for 15 hours, ***


Ouch lol thats gota hurt.


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> OMG my donate has been suck on one wu for 15 hours, ***


That's not good.


----------



## superericla

Folding is taking up most of my computer, but the 680 is still running strong on DiRT under Linux.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Folding is taking up most of my computer, but the 680 is still running strong on DiRT under Linux.


This is relevant to my interests.

Care to elaborate? Are you running Linux in a VM? I see windows 7 in the sig. Does BOINC and GPU fold *Whatever it is that you call BOINC computing on the GPU* as good under linux as it does under windows?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> This is relevant to my interests.
> Care to elaborate? Are you running Linux in a VM? I see windows 7 in the sig. Does BOINC and GPU fold *Whatever it is that you call BOINC computing on the GPU* as good under linux as it does under windows?


gpu boinc task take up an entire cpu thread , while [email protected] probably is trying to take all of the threads ='s a very laggy system lol.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> gpu boinc task take up an entire cpu thread , while [email protected] probably is trying to take all of the threads ='s a very laggy system lol.


amd gpus havet taken up a full core in along time im not so sure about nvida tasks tho.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> gpu boinc task take up an entire cpu thread , while [email protected] probably is trying to take all of the threads ='s a very laggy system lol.


That reminds me when i ran [email protected] along with PrimeGrid.

The lag...


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> amd gpus havet taken up a full core in along time im not so sure about nvida tasks tho.


Last time I had BOINC on my gpu I don't remember it taking a whole thread, but I haven't done that in forever.









I guess the big questions are, How does gpu BOINCing compare in the different OSs and what effects a VM has.


----------



## kyismaster

does Boinc have a linux port yet?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> does Boinc have a linux port yet?


Yes.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Yes.






EDIT:
Hopefully I get better points for doing this! Was kind of a pain to figure out XD




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It's a little disconcerting that the 64bit client requires 32bit libraries









If anyone didn't know, last I remember only the 32bit version is in the repos and it's version 7.0.27 although that's not a very big jump in version, hopefully the 64bit does something


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Hopefully I get better points for doing this! Was kind of a pain to figure out XD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little disconcerting that the 64bit client requires 32bit libraries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone didn't know, last I remember only the 32bit version is in the repos and it's version 7.0.27 although that's not a very big jump in version, hopefully the 64bit does something


Speaking of which, I am about to over take you in milky.


----------



## deegon

Just had an 8hour GPU freeze up








But If I had only looked closer it mite have only been 4hours















I must learn to look closer!


----------



## BritishBob

Shame these turned up late, I am not dismantling my rig now. It would be out of action all day if I did...


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> Just had an 8hour GPU freeze up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But If I had only looked closer it mite have only been 4hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must learn to look closer!


sucks man, what caused it ?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Now we have at least 5 days over 33M, our best being 34M. Maybe we can break 35M this BGB?


Holy moly - we are set for a >36M point day!

I'm not sure if BOINCstats will update again before the daily update, but we currently stand at 36,665,325 points for the day.

We also broke our record for DiRT for the second day running with 20,616,840 points.

Great job guys!


----------



## DarkStar99

This might seem like a silly question...but how do some people get so many credits? Is it just multiple computers or is there some other trick to it? I'm pretty new to this, just started with BOINC with last months BGB.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Shame these turned up late, I am not dismantling my rig now. It would be out of action all day if I did...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I lied, took me 2 hours...


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkStar99*
> 
> This might seem like a silly question...but how do some people get so many credits? Is it just multiple computers or is there some other trick to it? I'm pretty new to this, just started with BOINC with last months BGB.


Multiple computers, many more GPUs, also likely pooling of pending credits.


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkStar99*
> 
> This might seem like a silly question...but how do some people get so many credits? Is it just multiple computers or is there some other trick to it? I'm pretty new to this, just started with BOINC with last months BGB.


Many have multiple computers.
I have 3 pc's working in this BGB with a total of 6 GPU's. DarkRyder has some sort of huge network of pc's and deegon has four 7970's as well as some more gear.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Many have multiple computers.
> I have 3 pc's working in this BGB with a total of 6 GPU's. DarkRyder has some sort of huge network of pc's and deegon has four 7970's as well as some more gear.


huge network of pcs? lol whatever


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> huge network of pcs? lol whatever


----------



## BritishBob

Hum... So milky updates every couple of hours. Will I miss those points in the time after it updates and the event ends?


----------



## gamer11200

What an active thread for this BGB! It's taking me a skim through all of the posts since my last time on the site! Also, AMAZING credit output so far guys! ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rasa123*
> 
> Of course, I just got my rig up and going again. Missed this one by about 6 hours....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time, I guess.


We'll see you at BGB23! In the mean time, run BOINC!









UPDATE: BOINCstats is reporting that we have done 36,665,324.93 credits in the first 24 hours of this event. For those counting, this is a *NEW TEAM RECORD!*


----------



## magic8192

Half my crap is down. My new Xeon boincer is up though


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkStar99*
> 
> This might seem like a silly question...but how do some people get so many credits? Is it just multiple computers or is there some other trick to it? I'm pretty new to this, just started with BOINC with last months BGB.


Multiple, high-end GPU's is most of the time the solution. In theory, both my 470's alone can make up to 1.25m PPD in DistrRTGen. A single 7970 makes roughly 1m PPD as well.

Some also have multiple computers, and even with multiple GPU's on each PC, which adds onto their high point production
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Many have multiple computers.
> I have 3 pc's working in this BGB with a total of 6 GPU's. DarkRyder has some sort of huge network of pc's and deegon has four 7970's as well as some more gear.


When you go to either Dark's or deegon's homes, you get to witness something like this:

 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> What an active thread for this BGB! It's taking me a skim through all of the posts since my last time on the site! Also, AMAZING credit output so far guys! ^_^
> We'll see you at BGB23! In the mean time, run BOINC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: BOINCstats is reporting that we have done 36,665,324.93 credits in the first 24 hours of this event. For those counting, this is a *NEW TEAM RECORD!*


We rock








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Half my crap is down. My new Xeon boincer is up though


For once i have not had any issues with my rigs. No power outages, no pump failures, no stuck WU's, and even my ambient temps are very fresh (i'm seeing temps of 50-53c on both my 470's







) *knocks on wood*

Also, friends are there when you need them! A friend lent me his CX500 for my HTPC until i can get a new PSU. Too bad it will not produce a lot since it will be halfway through the BGB, but my 450 will be back in the game


----------



## Axxess+

Well, I'm a bit disappointed with my score. I only use scientific projects as to feel my computer doesn't rev up for nothing though








It seems my old 4870 had better MilkyWay performance than my new(er) 560SE, what gives?








It also seems overclocking it makes no difference at all in the time it takes for it to complete a workunit.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> huge network of pcs? lol whatever


Just a apartment full a pc in every room almost lol.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axxess+*
> 
> Well, I'm a bit disappointed with my score. I only use scientific projects as to feel my computer doesn't rev up for nothing though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems my old 4870 had better MilkyWay performance than my new(er) 560SE, what gives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also seems overclocking it makes no difference at all in the time it takes for it to complete a workunit.


Milky isn't that good for Nvidia hardware, that is why your 4870 was better (my 470's fail at Milkyway, compared to what DistrRTGen gives me). Plus, the GTX 560 SE it's a capped version of the standard GTX 560, so it will not perform as good.

Maybe you would be better trying Nvidia-friendly projects, like DiRT, for next BGB.


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Milky isn't that good for Nvidia hardware, that is why your 4870 was better (my 470's fail at Milkyway, compared to what DistrRTGen gives me). Plus, the GTX 560 SE it's a capped version of the standard GTX 560, so it will not perform as good.
> Maybe you would be better trying Nvidia-friendly projects, like DiRT, for next BGB.


I know that, even though I'm limited by the 192-bit bus, overclocking made things a bit better. I'm planning to buy a 7000 series soon, and to use the 560SE as PhysX or something to that extent.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Milky isn't that good for Nvidia hardware, that is why your 4870 was better (my 470's fail at Milkyway, compared to what DistrRTGen gives me). Plus, the GTX 560 SE it's a capped version of the standard GTX 560, so it will not perform as good.
> Maybe you would be better trying Nvidia-friendly projects, like DiRT, for next BGB.


This. It's for the same reasons as AMD/ATi fail at folding. Milky is allot of double precision calculations (if i member correctly) Nvidia is either capped these or the cuda cores aren't designed for these calculations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axxess+*
> 
> I know that, even though I'm limited by the 192-bit bus, overclocking made things a bit better. I'm planning to buy a 7000 series soon, and to use the 560SE as PhysX or something to that extent.


You can shift for PhyX to the CPU. I hold 60fps+ on my 7970 at 1440p like this. Don't expect the same from lwer cards/cpus though.


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> For once i have not had any issues with my rigs. No power outages, no pump failures, no stuck WU's, and even my ambient temps are very fresh (i'm seeing temps of 50-53c on both my 470's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) *knocks on wood*
> Also, friends are there when you need them! A friend lent me his CX500 for my HTPC until i can get a new PSU. Too bad it will not produce a lot since it will be halfway through the BGB, but my 450 will be back in the game


Crap. I mean, that's great news!















I'm down a 6870 in my HTCP.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axxess+*
> 
> I know that, even though I'm limited by the 192-bit bus, overclocking made things a bit better. I'm planning to buy a 7000 series soon, and to use the 560SE as PhysX or something to that extent.


BOINC, unlike [email protected], does not care about the memory bus/speed. My 470's are running @ 875 MHz core and 800 MHz memory. My 450 runs @ 925 MHz core and 1000 MHz memory, and spit out tasks faster. Core/shader speeds are what matters to BOINC WU's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> This. It's for the same reasons as AMD/ATi fail at folding. Milky is allot of double precision calculations (if i member correctly) Nvidia is either capped these or the cuda cores aren't designed for these calculations.
> You can shift for PhyX to the CPU. I hold 60fps+ on my 7970 at 1440p like this. Don't expect the same from lwer cards/cpus though.


Nvidia artificially cap DP calculatons on their cards either by drivers, BIOSes or both. If the new cards could be modded to use Quadro BIOSes and drivers (like the 8000 series), DP calcuations would go higher since the Quadro GPU's use the very same silicon as tge GeForce cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Crap. I mean, that's great news!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm down a 6870 in my HTCP.


Look for a PSU now!
You're still way ahead of me though


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> This. It's for the same reasons as AMD/ATi fail at folding. Milky is allot of double precision calculations (if i member correctly) Nvidia is either capped these or the cuda cores aren't designed for these calculations.
> You can shift for PhyX to the CPU. I hold 60fps+ on my 7970 at 1440p like this. Don't expect the same from lwer cards/cpus though.


Wait, you mean right now? Or when I'm going to have another card?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Just a apartment full a pc in every room almost lol.


shh bal3wolf or i will END YOU! lol


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axxess+*
> 
> Wait, you mean right now? Or when I'm going to have another card?


You can shift PhysX to the cpu with any card.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> You can shift PhysX to the cpu with any card.


Why am I thinking of room filled with floor to ceiling laptops? Closed of course, but 10+ rooms of this...









That's the quote button bob, not edit... /facepalm.


----------



## DarkRyder

just added 2x6970s to my for sale thread, if anyone needs more firepower


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> shh bal3wolf or i will END YOU! lol


you will steal my watercooled pc then end me lol.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> just added 2x6970s to my for sale thread, if anyone needs more firepower


Always, but i need the money more atm.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> just added 2x6970s to my for sale thread, if anyone needs more firepower


I need more money (and computers) before getting more firepower


----------



## DarkRyder

and boincers get a $5 discount


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> and boincers get a $5 discount


Again, I would love to but shipping would kill me.


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> just added 2x6970s to my for sale thread, if anyone needs more firepower


I got 1 slot left and it is reserved for a 7970 so I can keep up with R.D.


----------



## MiriV

BSOD overnight. Probably the damn GPU. I wonder if its the ****ty AMD drivers or just BOINC manager not liking me today.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiriV*
> 
> BSOD overnight. Probably the damn GPU. I wonder if its the ****ty AMD drivers or just BOINC manager not liking me today.


Which drivers?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> UPDATE: BOINCstats is reporting that we have done 36,665,324.93 credits in the first 24 hours of this event. For those counting, this is a *NEW TEAM RECORD!*


Update on the update - BOINCstats updated:

*38,466,413*


----------



## MiriV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Which drivers?


12.8, it did it when i left it before but i thought it mighthave been monitor shut off. overnight i guess it did it again, im guessing 4-5 hours went to poop.


----------



## kyismaster

how are we keeping track of these points? lool


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiriV*
> 
> BSOD overnight. Probably the damn GPU. I wonder if its the ****ty AMD drivers or just BOINC manager not liking me today.


what boinc version are you using?


----------



## MiriV

7.0.28, I never use beta versions, theyve never been stable for me.


----------



## DarkRyder

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/list/0/0/1518783/0 ; this must be the most points the top 10 on the team have put out in a long time.


----------



## MiriV

We're almost at 9 Bil


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Update on the update - BOINCstats updated:
> *38,466,413*


Let's reach a 40m target









EDIT: 3,000 posts


----------



## Wr3tch3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Let's reach a 40m target
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: 3,000 posts


congrats on 3000









also, since this is my first time doing this, I was curious if its true that we can pile up a bunch of pending credits before the BGB event and when it starts we can release them to get a huge jump start?


----------



## BritishBob

My 1000th post says:

AWESOME!

Damn, some nice numbers there.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiriV*
> 
> BSOD overnight. Probably the damn GPU. I wonder if its the ****ty AMD drivers or just BOINC manager not liking me today.


Are you using the BOINC screen saver? I had trouble with it on my core 2 quad box.


----------



## Angrybutcher

I could have added another million or so to that total, but I'm out of town and my nvidia rig is off, while the AMD BOINCer is only running 15 hours a day.


----------



## MiriV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Are you using the BOINC screen saver? I had trouble with it on my core 2 quad box.


no, i disabled any screen savers / monitor power offs. So far Im yet to get another BSOD.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> just added 2x6970s to my for sale thread, if anyone needs more firepower


Seriously contemplating it. I have no clue how well drivers for those work under Linux tho.


----------



## DarkRyder

me either, but they sure work well in windows


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> I got 1 slot left and it is reserved for a 7970 so I can keep up with R.D.


Oh man, looks like I need to start thinking up a new, "the master plan."

P.S. - What the hell with this new post reply at the top of the thread? Is this just me?


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Oh man, looks like I need to start thinking up a new, "the master plan."
> P.S. - What the hell with this new post reply at the top of the thread? Is this just me?


Think slowly, It's going to be a looooooooooong time before it happens.

And this reply box was at the bottom of the page.


----------



## slapstick01

Top 10







...for now. Last event I came in 20th.

Do we have a running tally of how much we have done so far?


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> Top 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...for now. Last event I came in 20th.
> Do we have a running tally of how much we have done so far?


nah, we just keep track of total points. The BGB is just an excuse to turn it up.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiriV*
> 
> 7.0.28, I never use beta versions, theyve never been stable for me.












Never had a problem.


----------



## kyismaster

I have yet to understand how we are keeping track lols


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I have yet to understand how we are keeping track lols


http://darkryder.com/Boinc/BGB/
???


----------



## clark_b

Has I been removes from event??

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slapstick01

I was wondering about a running total for the event, not just myself.


----------



## slapstick01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> Has I been removes from event??
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2











Damn you AUTO CORRECT


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> http://darkryder.com/Boinc/BGB/
> ???

















all i see.


----------



## Sqrldg

What I see:


----------



## slapstick01

For some reason, Poem will run on one of my gpu's (670's) but not on both.?? Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

great work everyone lol gingerjohn is getting close to taking over my 7 spot but i got 400k in points to be added soon that might hold him at bay lol.


----------



## kyismaster

Hmm, does milkyway instant verifies?


----------



## Starbomba

I must get into the top 10...









My HTPC is alive... ALIVE!!!! So it's now crunching


----------



## funfortehfun

Why stat.free-dc.org no update!? I have 245K total points but stat is still saying i have 196K >.<


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Why stat.free-dc.org no update!? I have 245K total points but stat is still saying i have 196K >.<


Depends on the project each one updates their stats at differt times like i think [email protected] only updates it every 6hrs others probly update every 4-8hrs freedc updates every hr but if the projects not updated yet your points wont get added.


----------



## funfortehfun

I do [email protected]

rawr

Thanks for the help though, +REP.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> great work everyone lol gingerjohn is getting close to taking over my 7 spot but i got 400k in points to be added soon that might hold him at bay lol.


Sssshhh.. Don't look behind you









Next BGB I'm going to try switching to Donate on my 7950 on the second day, I didn't do it this time as I'm not sure how my rig will do on Donate, I would hate to have it crash out on me whilst I am at work.


----------



## granno21

Well my main hard drive has been recovered after rewriting the boot.ini file, but my 2TB backup drive looks to be toast









Despite that, I have managed to keep running moo! and poem for some points


----------



## MiriV

7950 still giving me issues, i should have 100k more than what i have now. Oh well, im not doing this for bragging rights


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Sssshhh.. Don't look behind you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next BGB I'm going to try switching to Donate on my 7950 on the second day, I didn't do it this time as I'm not sure how my rig will do on Donate, I would hate to have it crash out on me whilst I am at work.


lol i increased my lead from you and next bgb i will add a 6950 if i dont add it in the next few hrs


----------



## gamer11200

38,466,413 credits in the first 24 hours of BGB22 as a team. This is truly incredible! Up next, 40 MILLION IN ONE DAY!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> Has I been removes from event??
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


Sign ups that occurred after the event started do not count, sorry.

ps. Teaser for you all. I have something in the works for either BGB23 or BGB24. You'll see what it is soon.


----------



## funfortehfun

^ruhroh


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol i increased my lead from you and next bgb i will add a 6950 if i dont add it in the next few hrs





Spoiler: Noooo!.jpg















Well then maybe I will go out and buy another 7950, or maybe I will accept defeat and be happy with beating my 3M target.

I just came home to find a DiRT WU that had been running for 90 mins. Darn thing, just lost me ~75k points.


----------



## Sqrldg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> ps. Teaser for you all. I have something in the works for BGB23. You'll see what it is soon.


That's not a teaser!







Teaser should at least give us a hint.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sqrldg*
> 
> That's not a teaser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teaser should at least give us a hint.


Teaser of a teaser: There is a hint coming soon!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Teaser of a teaser: There is a hint coming soon!





Spoiler: signs


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Noooo!.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then maybe I will go out and buy another 7950, or maybe I will accept defeat and be happy with beating my 3M target.
> I just came home to find a DiRT WU that had been running for 90 mins. Darn thing, just lost me ~75k points.


Moved my 6950 over to donate and moowrapper now another 300k a day for me







. Just had a 2tb hardrive die not related to boinc tho it has 0% smart lol and windows is saying replace the drive it under warranty still tho im pretty sure.


----------



## Starbomba

Just a bit more...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> ps. Teaser for you all. I have something in the works for either BGB23 or BGB24. You'll see what it is soon.


Great, now i won't be able to sleep due to the nervousness








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: signs


----------



## kyismaster

well im running on moo wrap atm,

I had 1 15 hour WU and 1 12 hour WU on donate and totally screwed me over. lol

oh well.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Hmm, does milkyway instant verifies?


It does for the project, but here it takes 4-8 hours.

Well it looks like I won't be repeating last times result. That's a good thing. Means more people.







Still slightly disappointing on my end. Well I had better OC my card then.

+100mhz it is then. I don't feel like running it higher, but better than my stock, for now.

Ok... 1150 core gives me 33 sec WU for milky... 1225 core gives me 31 secs...









A new personal completion time record. Has to stay that way for at least a hour though, then back down to 1150.


----------



## Wr3tch3d

not guna lie, I thought I knew about how folding and such works but after joining this BGB for the first time and reading this thread.... I'm completely lost. I'll ask questions in the morning as I'm too tired lol.


----------



## MiriV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3tch3d*
> 
> not guna lie, I thought I knew about how folding and such works but after joining this BGB for the first time and reading this thread.... I'm completely lost. I'll ask questions in the morning as I'm too tired lol.


Its easier than it looks. Pretty much once you set it up, its just a matter of letting it work


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiriV*
> 
> Its easier than it looks. Pretty much once you set it up, its just a matter of letting it work


Optimising your system is where it becomes fun.


----------



## tommykl

Finding out which projects can handle a more aggressive OC and does this extra speed produce more points than XX project at its upper OC level? Since we tend to run at a high load % for days on end, temps and stability becomes a major factor.


----------



## GingerJohn

Typically the second day of the BGB gives lower points as a team, so I really wasn't expecting this:



We are due an update too, so it is looking like we are going to have our first *40M+ day*

Go team!


----------



## BritishBob

Damn, my stats haven't updated at all recently. I am on the same points as I was on at 07:00 the morning. It's now 13:00.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Damn, my stats haven't updated at all recently. I am on the same points as I was on at 07:00 the morning. It's now 13:00.


the stats are final as of -5:00GMT 12am, 10:24hrs ago. free-dc does their stats update for the day at midnight here. for some reason our starting time didnt change. next BGB will start at midnight.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Typically the second day of the BGB gives lower points as a team, so I really wasn't expecting this:
> 
> We are due an update too, so it is looking like we are going to have our first *40M+ day*
> Go team!


dang.


----------



## BritishBob

Wait what...


----------



## Axxess+

Turns out my RAM was unstable! haha, I've stopped BOINCing and I will be figuring out its stability, I wasn't helping at that much anyways, hopefully next month I'll have a Piledriver and perhaps a new GPU!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Typically the second day of the BGB gives lower points as a team, so I really wasn't expecting this:
> 
> We are due an update too, so it is looking like we are going to have our first *40M+ day*
> Go team!


It has been a while since we got a top score on both days, this is great news


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> It has been a while since we got a top score on both days, this is great news


Yep. We will make 9B today too, we are only 10M off...


----------



## R.D.BID

Amazing BGB! Great showing from everyone and that showing pushed us to a new team points total. Great work everyone.

Oh and great work *Starbomba*. Another fantastic race between us. Coming down to the wire once again. (~60k pts.)
Actually it was quite the race between 10th and 13th places.


----------



## GingerJohn

*41,939,808 points in one day*


----------



## R.D.BID

We'll be taking over the 21st spot from BOINC.Italy really soon.


----------



## gamer11200

What a BGB!

I remember the early ones where 40 million in 2 days was a reason to celebrate. I'm really impressed that we managed to break the 40 million/day barrier! We'll be getting that 9 billion milestone.

Prize winners will be determined this weekend and Private Messages will be sent out. I will post a reply to this thread and add that info to the OP and the BOINC Team main page when I do that.

With the big news, that will be announced on Friday October 12th or Saturday October 13. So stay tuned!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> With the big news, that will be announced on Friday October 12th or Saturday October 13. So stay tuned!


Will it be something along the lines of postponing BGB 23 to mid November to line up with the 10B milestone, and some amazing OCN sponsored keyboard / GPU type prizes?

Yes, I was the kid who tried to find the Christmas presents in my parents' wardrobe...


----------



## Wr3tch3d

So I understand that the event is over but what happens with all the credits I have earned that isn't updated on the team page? And all the credits that are still pending? Because the two numbers are way off.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3tch3d*
> 
> So I understand that the event is over but what happens with all the credits I have earned that isn't updated on the team page? And all the credits that are still pending? Because the two numbers are way off.


people really need to read the previous questions and replies. read below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> the stats are final as of -5:00GMT 12am, 10:24hrs ago. free-dc does their stats update for the day at midnight here. for some reason our starting time didnt change. next BGB will start at midnight.


----------



## Wr3tch3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> people really need to read the previous questions and replies. read below


I read that but I was still confused. I was under the impression that as long as its on boinc it would directly reflect the same score on the team page. I'm new to this stuff.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3tch3d*
> 
> I read that but I was still confused. I was under the impression that as long as its on boinc it would directly reflect the same score on the team page. I'm new to this stuff.


your credits still go to you and the team but the bgb stats stop counting when it its over till the next bgb. The stats you see on boinc wont always be instant cause each project only exports the stats every 4-12hrs then the stat sites can pull from them to update them.


----------



## NewHighScore

Who do I talk to about donating a copy of Civ V for the next bgb. I will be getting a free copy with my pre purchase of XCOM: Enemy Unknown and I already own it.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Who do I talk to about donating a copy of Civ V for the next bgb. I will be getting a free copy with my pre purchase of XCOM: Enemy Unknown and I already own it.


gamer11200


----------



## NewHighScore

Thanks.







I will shoot him the pm on Oct 9th. Can't wait.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *41,939,808 points in one day*










AMAZING!!!









Way to go everybody!


----------



## clark_b

Did any of mine count or was I too late entering?

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## willistech

I'd like to know how deegon got so many points from DistRTgen.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech*
> 
> I'd like to know how deegon got so many points from DistRTgen.


4 x 7970's is a good place to start...


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Yep. We will make 9B today too, we are only 10M off...



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Amazing BGB! Great showing from everyone and that showing pushed us to a new team points total. Great work everyone.
> Oh and great work *Starbomba*. Another fantastic race between us. Coming down to the wire once again. (~60k pts.)
> Actually it was quite the race between 10th and 13th places.


Awesome BGB, top 15 is indeed very competitive. I was jumping all the way between 11 and 15, and it really caught me to be in the 10th place in the end.

Hopefully you will be all set up for next BGB *R.D.BID*, we shall fight again








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *41,939,808 points in one day*


We rock








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> What a BGB!
> I remember the early ones where 40 million in 2 days was a reason to celebrate. I'm really impressed that we managed to break the 40 million/day barrier! We'll be getting that 9 billion milestone.
> Prize winners will be determined this weekend and Private Messages will be sent out. I will post a reply to this thread and add that info to the OP and the BOINC Team main page when I do that.
> With the big news, that will be announced on Friday October 12th or Saturday October 13. So stay tuned!


Heh, i remember those days too. If i'm not mistaken, the second or third BGB was like 19m the top day?
Back then i had my 9400 GT... good ol' days.

In other news, my Deathadder arrived, and just in time. Now i can pause BOINC and try it the way it was meant to


----------



## eus105454

Jeez mm67! You are turning out some terrific points lately! Way to go!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> 
> Awesome BGB, top 15 is indeed very competitive. I was jumping all the way between 11 and 15, and it really caught me to be in the 10th place in the end.
> Hopefully you will be all set up for next BGB *R.D.BID*, we shall fight again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We rock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, i remember those days too. If i'm not mistaken, the second or third BGB was like 19m the top day?
> Back then i had my 9400 GT... good ol' days.
> In other news, my Deathadder arrived, and just in time. Now i can pause BOINC and try it the way it was meant to


technically we still get our 9B today.










im sure we can pull 10M by the end of the day.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> technically we still get our 9B today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im sure we can pull 10M by the end of the day.


Considering we haven't pulled under 12m in the whole 40 days, and with the leftover WU's from the BGB, we can easily surpass the limit.

Still, it would have been freakin' awesome to get the 9 bil milestone at the very end of the BGB


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Considering we haven't pulled under 12m in the whole 40 days, and with the leftover WU's from the BGB, we can easily surpass the limit.
> Still, it would have been freakin' awesome to get the 9 bil milestone at the very end of the BGB


all it says is "till 12pm EST" -winks- that doesn't mean it doesn't end at 12PM at noon, or 12PM at twilight hahaha. still got 4 more hours


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> all it says is "till 12pm EST" -winks- that doesn't mean it doesn't end at 12PM at noon, or 12PM at twilight hahaha. still got 4 more hours


Touché


----------



## GingerJohn

We hit 9 billion a few hours ago - shortly after the daily update in fact.


----------



## Hydrored

Great job all. I hope for a better showing next time as I shut my pc down for 12 hours of it. GL to who ever gets the prizes!


----------



## DarkRyder

sold my 6990


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> sold my 6990


perfect I have a 3770k and a maximus v formula to replace it


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> perfect I have a 3770k and a maximus v formula to replace it


bought another video card in place of it.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> bought another video card in place of it.


dat card, so many memories.


----------



## gamer11200

We were so close to 9 billion. The chase for the 10 billion credits milestone is on now!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> Did any of mine count or was I too late entering?
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


This is the beauty of BOINC. Although you were late in signing up and thus not counted in DarkRyder's BOINCers Gone Bonkers stats page that is linked in the OP, the credits you earned (in both during BGB and outside of BGB) still count towards Overclock.net's total!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will shoot him the pm on Oct 9th. Can't wait.


I look forward to that message.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Will it be something along the lines of postponing BGB 23 to mid November to line up with the 10B milestone, and some amazing OCN sponsored keyboard / GPU type prizes?
> Yes, I was the kid who tried to find the Christmas presents in my parents' wardrobe...


You are a dreamer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> We'll be taking over the 21st spot from BOINC.Italy really soon.


The sooner the better.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> You are a dreamer.


So I am right then?









As well as the 10 billion milestone coming up, at some point in the none too distant future we are going to overtake the OCN [email protected] team in terms of points. Yes I know folding points and BOINC points are not even close to the same thing, but still.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> So I am right then?


We'll have to wait until Friday October 12th or Saturday October 13th to find out


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Jeez mm67! You are turning out some terrific points lately! Way to go!


Ginger already figured out my tactics


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Ginger already figured out my tactics


Yeah, I'm going to try that next time. Only problem this time was not knowing how well my rig would run Donate - I will be testing that tomorrow.

Anyone else run anything other than DiRT on a 7950? I am wondering which projects get the best points other than DiRT.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech*
> 
> I'd like to know how deegon got so many points from DistRTgen.


so many points?. . . . it's credit!. . . . .





















and had a couple of crashed work units in the middel of BGB but nothing since then








and some trouble logging in to OCN but I got there in the end

Great BGB every one


----------



## Wr3tch3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Yeah, I'm going to try that next time. Only problem this time was not knowing how well my rig would run Donate - I will be testing that tomorrow.
> Anyone else run anything other than DiRT on a 7950? I am wondering which projects get the best points other than DiRT.


this is what I'm going to have to figure out before the next BGB. What I should run that will rack up the points the fastest. Was doing Einstein this last round.


----------



## tommykl

I am hoping I don't lose net access in the middle of the night like I did Tuesday and into Wednesday morning. Woke up Wednesday with my system idling and everything completed. I couldn't spend too much time since I had to go to work all I could do was call comcast and they confirmed that it was down to repair work.


----------



## Biorganic

I did a bit of quick math on differing WUs to determine points per second.

This is with a 7950 @ 1075 core

Milky: ~3.5 pps
Donate: ~ 7.5 pps
DiRT: ~ 12-12.5 pps

So Donate is twice as efficient as Milky but only generates roughly half of what DiRT will.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Yeah, I'm going to try that next time. Only problem this time was not knowing how well my rig would run Donate - I will be testing that tomorrow.
> Anyone else run anything other than DiRT on a 7950? I am wondering which projects get the best points other than DiRT.


Poem is also a nice choice for 7950, mine makes a bit over 700k running at 1030 MHz.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I did a bit of quick math on differing WUs to determine points per second.
> This is with a 7950 @ 1075 core
> Milky: ~3.5 pps
> Donate: ~ 7.5 pps
> DiRT: ~ 12-12.5 pps
> So Donate is twice as efficient as Milky but only generates roughly half of what DiRT will.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Poem is also a nice choice for 7950, mine makes a bit over 700k running at 1030 MHz.


Thanks guys, I will give Poem and Donate a try and see which runs better.

Of the two I prefer Poem for normal running; I'm not too fond of Donate really but I will run it for the points during BGBs.


----------



## Biorganic

@mm67
I have tried poem in the past but it will only run my GPU at like 20%. I have read there is a way to run multiple instances of POEM to max out gpu, How exactly is this done?


----------



## GingerJohn

So we just had our third best day ever at 34.6M points.

You guys do know that the BGB is over right?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> So we just had our third best day ever at 34.6M points.
> You guys do know that the BGB is over right?


Shh lol


----------



## strap624

Hopefully I can get my rig running in the next BGB. Time to test out the new 7970 and 5870.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:
Originally Posted by GingerJohn View Post

So we just had our third best day ever at 34.6M points.
You guys do know that the BGB is over right? tongue.gif
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Shh lol


i run mine all the time anyways. like a good team member. lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by GingerJohn View Post
> So we just had our third best day ever at 34.6M points.
> You guys do know that the BGB is over right? tongue.gif
> i run mine all the time anyways. like a good team member. lol


Lol i have to sence my return to boinc







it helps that it puts out almost no heat compared to other stuff.


----------



## NewHighScore

My water loop parts are on the way and I will start boincing more once it gets here so I don't have to hear my GPU cranked up


----------



## DarkRyder

nice to hear that? i wanna see pics! lol


----------



## NewHighScore

Build log can be found in my sig.







Months down the road I would really like to get a 2nd gpu for boinc. It won't help me much for my gaming as I am just single 1080p but it sure would help for boinc.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> @mm67
> I have tried poem in the past but it will only run my GPU at like 20%. I have read there is a way to run multiple instances of POEM to max out gpu, How exactly is this done?


You need to use an app_info file. Check out the thread here for some more info. LMK if you need any help!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by GingerJohn View Post
> So we just had our third best day ever at 34.6M points.
> You guys do know that the BGB is over right? tongue.gif
> i run mine all the time anyways. like a good team member. lol


me too!

im also [email protected] and boincing at the same time, double win.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> me too!
> im also [email protected] and boincing at the same time, double win.


thats a good pony!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> thats a good pony!


workin' like a horse -shot- heheh


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> sold my 6990


Say it ain't so! What did you get to replace it???


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Say it ain't so! What did you get to replace it???


maybe 8x 7970's wink wink.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i run mine all the time anyways. like a good team member. lol


Well now the weather is getting cooler I will be doing the same thing.

The way I see it I have to pay for electricity to heat the house anyway, running BOINC not only heats the house but also does science at the same time.


----------



## DarkRyder

just 1 for now, check my sig. might give it a friend later. lol


----------



## magic8192

He wouldn't sell it to me


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Well now the weather is getting cooler I will be doing the same thing.
> The way I see it I have to pay for electricity to heat the house anyway, running BOINC not only heats the house but also does science at the same time.


thats what i do too! lol


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> @mm67
> I have tried poem in the past but it will only run my GPU at like 20%. I have read there is a way to run multiple instances of POEM to max out gpu, How exactly is this done?


You need and an app_info file, 5 WU's simultaneously seems to work best on my 7950. Gpu usage hangs at about 78 %.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> You need and an app_info file, 5 WU's simultaneously seems to work best on my 7950. Gpu usage hangs at about 78 %.


So you can run more than 1 WU on a single card??


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> So you can run more than 1 WU on a single card??


yes'm


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> yes'm


I probably should've read a setup guide or two


----------



## NewHighScore

Is there a guide to optimizing Boinc for noobs like me and running multiple wu's and stuff? I had only participated in 2 bgb's and an quite new to the whole thing in general.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Is there a guide to optimizing Boinc for noobs like me and running multiple wu's and stuff? I had only participated in 2 bgb's and an quite new to the whole thing in general.


I'm not sure about a true guide, but you can check out the BOINC Essentials Thread. It has lots of useful information.

As for optimizing BOINC, that's a bit more difficult because each project differs (i.e. some only use CPU, some GPU, some both, some do better with AMD vs. nVidia, etc.). My advice? Focus on a optimizing a particular project and read the threads associated with them. And if you are still having some trouble, just open a thread and let Team OCN lend a hand!


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> @mm67
> I have tried poem in the past but it will only run my GPU at like 20%. I have read there is a way to run multiple instances of POEM to max out gpu, How exactly is this done?
> 
> 
> 
> You need to use an app_info file. Check out the thread here for some more info. LMK if you need any help!
Click to expand...

Thank you Eus
and MM67

My only remaining questions are how many CPU cores to enable for 5 WUs on my 7950 and what should I set for the flops number?


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Thank you Eus
> and MM67
> My only remaining questions are how many CPU cores to enable for 5 WUs on my 7950 and what should I set for the flops number?


The number of CPU cores is up to you. On my sig rig, I like to leave all four cores available when I'm crunching 4 WU's on my 6950/70. If I don't, it results in increased WU times. However, I've seen .5 CPU core/WU used as well. Ultimately, it's up to you and whether you want to run other tasks while you are crunching POEM. But, if you want maximum PPD on POEM, you should give each WU a free CPU core.

As for flops, I had the exact same question when I set up my app_info file. No one seemed to have a good answer for what figure should be used. However, everyone seemed to agree that the the figure was only used by BOINC to estimate the completion time for the WU. So, ultimately, it seems like it doesn't matter what figure you use because it doesn't seem to have an effect on the actual WU time.

A 7950 has 2.87 TFLOPS Single Precision compute power and 717 GFLOPs Double Precision compute power (from AMD's site). I'd go with the 2.87 TFLOPS (287e10) figure for use in your app_info file if you aren't comfortable just using what's in an exemplar app_info file.

Hope this helps!


----------



## slapstick01

I was running DiRT on 1 of my cards and 3 peoms on the other. You just have to find out what works with your cards.


----------



## slapstick01

sorry I came a little late to the conversation


----------



## Biorganic

Unfortunately BOINC is not agreeing today.

It is giving me an error in BOINC manager: "file referenced in app_info.xml does not exist: poemcl_0.1_windows_intelx86_opencl_ati_100"


----------



## Buska103

darn, I only got 300,000 points








am I doing something wrong? I've pretty much got 3 computers running about 18 hours every day...

AMD Phenom II 955 @3.4ghz + GTX570
AMD Athlon II X4 620 @ 2.6ghz + HD4850
Intel Q9400 @ 2.66ghz + 4650

or is the score on par with what is expected? I usually run Collatz and DistrRT... I don't even want to ask how it is possible to get 12,000,000 points in 2 days


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Unfortunately BOINC is not agreeing today.
> It is giving me an error in BOINC manager: "file referenced in app_info.xml does not exist: poemcl_0.1_windows_intelx86_opencl_ati_100"


You'll need to go into your POEM folder in Windows Explorer to confirm the name of the executable. I think it's something like C:\ProgramData\BOINC\POEM. Not 100% sure as I'm not home at the moment. Look in that folder for the executable because that is what the app_info file is trying to reference.

The executable should probably be named "poemcl_1.03_windows_intelx86_opencl_ati_100" or something along those lines. Once you confirm the name, you'll need to edit the app_info file to make sure that exact file name is between the "file_name""/file_name" flags.

PS...if that doesn't work, I can post my app_info file for you later tonight.


----------



## Biorganic

thank you EUS. I really appreciate all the help


----------



## eus105454

Of course! Hopefully it actually ends up being helpful!!!


----------



## Biorganic

I must be special because I cannot find the appropriate extension. I am more of a Chemsitry/Hardware guy not super adept at all this scripting/code stuff. Sorry.









I am in the program data\Boinc folder. I have opened anything pertaining to POEM and still nothing. I am truly gifted!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I must be special because I cannot find the appropriate extension. I am more of a Chemsitry/Hardware guy not super adept at all this scripting/code stuff. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the program data\Boinc folder. I have opened anything pertaining to POEM and still nothing. I am truly gifted!


LOL...you sound just like me, except I'm not even a chemistry/hardware guy!!!







I'll post my app_info file for you later tonight after I get home, as well as the path for the POEM folder.

BTW, did you change your Folder View options to see hidden folders/files, as well as unhide extensions for known file types? That will make this process easier.


----------



## Biorganic

Nice, glad I am not the only one.







I did unhide hidden folders.I will go ahead and unhide the extensions.


----------



## eus105454

Bio,

Here is the path I was talking about:

C:\ProgramData\BOINC\projects\boinc.fzk.de_poem\poemcl_1.3_windows_intelx86__opencl_ati_100

Also, here is a copy of the app_info file that I am currently using.

app_info.xml 1k .xml file


Let me know if this works for you!


----------



## slapstick01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> darn, I only got 300,000 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am I doing something wrong? I've pretty much got 3 computers running about 18 hours every day...
> AMD Phenom II 955 @3.4ghz + GTX570
> AMD Athlon II X4 620 @ 2.6ghz + HD4850
> Intel Q9400 @ 2.66ghz + 4650
> or is the score on par with what is expected? I usually run Collatz and DistrRT... I don't even want to ask how it is possible to get 12,000,000 points in 2 days


I know exactly how you feel. My first event i got maybe 400000 points. This one i had almost 3 mil. Its all about customizing. thats what makes it fun.


----------



## Biorganic

So I have POEM running now with 8 instances on my 7950. Using a CPU ratio of 0.5 I will try to figure out if it is better to run more instances or to run fewer with more resources allocated per instance. GPU utilization with 8 is ~75% and 2700k is running from 48-65%. Temps on both are low. 50-51 on CPU and around 56 on VGA, @ 1075 with 1.175 V.

Thank you EUS for all the help. This is my new favorite project


----------



## tommykl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> So I have POEM running now with 8 instances on my 7950. Using a CPU ratio of 0.5 I will try to figure out if it is better to run more instances or to run fewer with more resources allocated per instance. GPU utilization with 8 is ~75% and 2700k is running from 48-65%. Temps on both are low. 50-51 on CPU and around 56 on VGA, @ 1075 with 1.175 V.
> Thank you EUS for all the help. This is my new favorite project


Spreadsheets help with that aspect. What I did was run poem for a day at 4 Work Unit (WU), ran a day of moo, ran 5 WU for a day, moo for a day, 6 WU for a day, ran a day of moo, and finally 6 WU with a stable OC. Reasoning I put a day of moo in between each run, it allows for a much easier time identifying which WU were part of 4,5,6,6OC WU trials. Copy the data from Poem task and pasted it into excel stripped out all of the data that wasn't needed leaving me with the run time in seconds and points. For each number of WU I calculated: Points per Second (PPS), Points Per Day (PPD) & average time. Then I calculated the differences between 4&5, 5&6, 6&6OC.

What I found is an increase of 7.7% processing time and increase of 13.3% in PPD going from 4 to 5 WU, where as going from 5 to 6 WU, time increased by 15.0% and PPD only increased by 1.9%. Throwing an OC on the card did have a nice effect though 6 to 6OC, time decreased by 10.1% and PPD increased by 9.1%. If you look at 5 to 6OC, time increased by 6.47% but I netted additional 10.9% in PPD.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> So I have POEM running now with 8 instances on my 7950. Using a CPU ratio of 0.5 I will try to figure out if it is better to run more instances or to run fewer with more resources allocated per instance. GPU utilization with 8 is ~75% and 2700k is running from 48-65%. Temps on both are low. 50-51 on CPU and around 56 on VGA, @ 1075 with 1.175 V.
> Thank you EUS for all the help. This is my new favorite project


Awesome!!! Glad you are up and running now.


----------



## gamer11200

Prize winners have been notified via Private Messages.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl*
> 
> Spreadsheets help with that aspect. What I did was run poem for a day at 4 Work Unit (WU), ran a day of moo, ran 5 WU for a day, moo for a day, 6 WU for a day, ran a day of moo, and finally 6 WU with a stable OC. Reasoning I put a day of moo in between each run, it allows for a much easier time identifying which WU were part of 4,5,6,6OC WU trials. Copy the data from Poem task and pasted it into excel stripped out all of the data that wasn't needed leaving me with the run time in seconds and points. For each number of WU I calculated: Points per Second (PPS), Points Per Day (PPD) & average time. Then I calculated the differences between 4&5, 5&6, 6&6OC.
> 
> What I found is an increase of 7.7% processing time and increase of 13.3% in PPD going from 4 to 5 WU, where as going from 5 to 6 WU, time increased by 15.0% and PPD only increased by 1.9%. Throwing an OC on the card did have a nice effect though 6 to 6OC, time decreased by 10.1% and PPD increased by 9.1%. If you look at 5 to 6OC, time increased by 6.47% but I netted additional 10.9% in PPD.


What card and CPU are you running and what CPU allocation are you using? If I set my CPU usage to 1 it will not let me run more than 5 instances simultaneously, this on a 2700k. Whereas with CPU set to 0.75 it allows me to run 6, not sure about 7 instances.

So you found that 6 instances was the best for ppd in your case. Interesting







I cannot run Moo! as it is still not compatible with 7000 series. But I will compare from day to day. I determined that 8 instances was too slow per WU and I am now running 5 with max resources per WU. For 5 instances on a 7950 @ 1075, each WU gives ~1.6 pps with 5 simultaneous this gives ~8 pps which is similar to Donate for pps.

No reason to run donate for me anymore, this is a much better project and will instantaneously generate similar, if not more credit once optimized.


----------



## tommykl

GPU: 6950 OC from 800 to 910
CPU: Phenom II X6 1100T stock

I give POEM complete control during BGB and I don't run any CPU task. With 6 WU I see 65-75% CPU usage so about 4-5 core/threads. Looking at the performance monitor, it looks like I was average 9.5-10% total CPU utilization per task with peaks of 14-17% per WU.


----------



## gamer11200

Prize winners are now in the OP.


----------



## DarkRyder

congrats winners!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

congrats guys may we do even better for our next bgb lets shoot for a 50mil day.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Thanks! I'm having a total blast with my prize







I guess I'll have to live with the fan noise during the next BGB. Looks like it's going to be awesome.
In other news, YAY, reached 10 million credits~


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Thanks! I'm having a total blast with my prize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll have to live with the fan noise during the next BGB. Looks like it's going to be awesome.
> In other news, YAY, reached 10 million credits~


might need to steam ya, and play some sometime


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Thanks! I'm having a total blast with my prize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll have to live with the fan noise during the next BGB. Looks like it's going to be awesome.
> In other news, YAY, reached 10 million credits~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might need to steam ya, and play some sometime
Click to expand...

Sure, go ahead. My steam name is Brickins


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Sure, go ahead. My steam name is Brickins


k, invited you friend


----------



## clark_b

When is the next bgb?

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> When is the next bgb?
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


Starts on November the 5th. Awesome prizes and thread here


----------



## DarkRyder

yay


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> yay


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*


seriously? OMG.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*


I don't like My Little Pony. They passed us in World Community Grid!


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> I don't like My Little Pony. They passed us in World Community Grid!


Then lets obliterate them fantuzy hoarsiez..! haha . I got WCG running 24/7 right now, on the conquer cancer app.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> I don't like My Little Pony. They passed us in World Community Grid!


Haha! Valid point








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Then lets obliterate them fantuzy hoarsiez..! haha . I got WCG running 24/7 right now, on the conquer cancer app.


Are you really running a boinc project for the betterment of mankind out of spite of a little girl's TV show?









Good to hear that we have some competition going tho! Means more boincing!


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Haha! Valid point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really running a boinc project for the betterment of mankind out of spite of a little girl's TV show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear that we have some competition going tho! Means more boincing!


Not what I meant lol. I was just saying lets kick their ass haha. I meant that I was currently running WCG yes for the betterment of mankind, but that has nothing to do with ponies with super powers lol. Just a statement XD though why not right?? anyways... back to milkyway for a while..


----------



## Sellyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> I don't like My Little Pony. They passed us in World Community Grid!


As the manager of the MLP WCG team (RainbowCrash handed it over to me a few weeks ago, we're planning on making an announcement any day now):

Suck it









(Perhaps a competition is in order?)

((Yes, incredibly late response, I know. I got linked over on the [email protected] forums.))


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sellyme*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> I don't like My Little Pony. They passed us in World Community Grid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the manager of the MLP WCG team (RainbowCrash handed it over to me a few weeks ago, we're planning on making an announcement any day now):
> 
> Suck it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Perhaps a competition is in order?)
> 
> ((Yes, incredibly late response, I know. I got linked over on the [email protected] forums.))
Click to expand...

You guys have a very large team on World Community Grid!
You guys are in 94th with 1812 members, 592 active.
For comparison, we are in 115th with 192 members, 60 active.

A competition? To see who ends up in the highest position by the end of 2013?


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sellyme*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> I don't like My Little Pony. They passed us in World Community Grid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the manager of the MLP WCG team (RainbowCrash handed it over to me a few weeks ago, we're planning on making an announcement any day now):
> 
> Suck it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Perhaps a competition is in order?)
> 
> ((Yes, incredibly late response, I know. I got linked over on the [email protected] forums.))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys have a very large team on World Community Grid!
> You guys are in 94th with 1812 members, 592 active.
> For comparison, we are in 115th with 192 members, 60 active.
> 
> A competition? To see who ends up in the highest position by the end of 2013?
Click to expand...

I may have had something to do with this








http://www.bronyathome.org/forums/showthread.php?tid=64

This is the same problem hiigaran and I were talking about putting our OCN pony team against the [email protected] sub teams. It'll be hard to figure out how to make it a fair fight.

What about like an active member ratio? Like we had in the Folding Forum War competition. Both teams do seem to have about half their members active from those rough stats from gamer.


----------



## DarkRyder

After the bgb i am diverting some muscle to wcg. Count on me.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

